# NBA Dress Code Thread (Merged)



## akizzle (Aug 29, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2193984

Listening to the players whine and cry over the proposed dress code reinforces my belief that the NBA's is in a decline. Instead of lifting weights and practicing, AI is...well..simply being AI. Look at this quote:

"I dress to make myself comfortable," Iverson told the Philadelphia Daily News. "I really do have a problem with it. ... It's just not right. It's something I'll fight for." 

And Marcus Camby has the nerve to ask for a stipend...The overpaid stiff needs to get a reality check. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

I don't agree with the dress code, but I am disgusted by Cmaby saying, they need to give us money to pay for these clothes. I understand him not agreeing with it, but does he actually have to ask the NBA to buy him 500$ worth of clothing when he is making 8+ mil a year.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

I hate dressing up. 

So, I can understand where they're coming from. 


But as an NBA player you represent the league with stuff you do on your own time and how you look.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

I actually understand these guys. They're being limited. Christ, they're adults, let them wear what they want to wear. 

And where Camby is coming from, he's just saying that if they're gonna *make* them wear something, they shouldn't be made to pay for whatever it is.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

AI doesnt need to practice, hes already one of the top 5 PGs of alltime.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



akizzle said:


> Instead of lifting weights and practicing, AI is...well..simply being AI. Look at this quote:
> 
> "I dress to make myself comfortable," Iverson told the Philadelphia Daily News. "I really do have a problem with it. ... It's just not right. It's something I'll fight for."


And?

What exactly is wrong with what he said?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



gian said:


> I actually understand these guys. They're being limited. Christ, they're adults, let them wear what they want to wear.


What? Have you ever worked for, well, any company on the planet? Those people are all adults too, yet they're required to wear certain types of clothes and nobody says boo. 



> And where Camby is coming from, he's just saying that if they're gonna *make* them wear something, they shouldn't be made to pay for whatever it is.


Yes, and that's pretty much the most idiotic thing any NBA player could say about something as simple as a dress code. Most of these guys have no clue how the real world works.


----------



## akizzle (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Heck, I hate dressing up and I am a grown man as well (25). But my employer has policies and procedures in place that dictate what I can and cannot where. This is the case in most places. You are representing your employer. I mean they arent asking these guys to wear 3 piece suits here.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Dressing up is a part of life. Stern said shirt and tie wouldn't be required and that players wouldn't mind the new policy.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

why wasnt this in effect for rodman?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



BenGordon said:


> why wasnt this in effect for rodman?


He never played with a team that had a dress code rule.


----------



## akizzle (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Spriggan said:


> And?
> 
> What exactly is wrong with what he said?



What's wrong is that people like AI used to be the exception in the NBA and now they are the norm. He says that dressing the way he wants (not according to the dress code) is something he will "fight" for. Come on man, why is he so defiant of all authority. Be it David Stern, Larry Brown, etc. he has a problem with authority and his attitude reflects this.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

_"But we're just trying to raise the lowest level up to a place where we can all still feel comfortable. I don't think it will be a problem."_

- David Stern

What does that mean? Raise the level up to a place where they all "feel comfortable"? Is it uncomfortable to watch AI walk around in do-rags, sideways caps, baggy jeans and with excessive bling?


----------



## akizzle (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



BenGordon said:


> AI doesnt need to practice, hes already one of the top 5 PGs of alltime.



Ha...I hope you were being sarcastic. He's barely top 5 in the league...right now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Spriggan said:


> What does that mean? Raise the level up to a place where they all "feel comfortable"? Is it uncomfortable to watch AI walk around in do-rags, sideways caps, baggy jeans and with excessive bling?


It's all about being more "middle-class" and going corporate, getting away from what the "hip-hop" generation is wearing. It seems like "coded" talk to me.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Stern trying to impress White America


----------



## akizzle (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



TheATLien said:


> Stern trying to impress White America


When you say stuff like this it does a great disservice to blacks as a whole. You may not have intentionally meant it, but you are basically stating that dressing proper and businesslike is something black people neither do or want to do. There is nothing about wearing slacks and a collared shirt that screams out "White People" in my opinion. That said I do think this is a huge marketing ploy to rejuenate the league image which of late has been tarnished...by both black and white players.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Eh. Eff the White America schtick.

I'm black and I agree with the dress code.

But then again I don't mind dressing nicely.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



akizzle said:


> When you say stuff like this it does a great disservice to blacks as a whole. You may not have intentionally meant it, but you are basically stating that dressing proper and businesslike is something black people neither do or want to do. There is nothing about wearing slacks and a collared shirt that screams out "White People" in my opinion. That said I do think this is a huge marketing ploy to rejuenate the league image which of late has been tarnished...by both black and white players.


What?

That's not what I'm saying. But the hip-hop style of throwbacks and stuff, that's not what White America likes to see. So Stern is trying to do something to appeal to more Suburb America fans.

Some players voluntarily wear snazzy suits. No problemo.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

This is ridiculous, I can't believe some of the things I am hearing. If someone works at McDonalds, should they say, "No, I don't want to put on this ugly brown uniform, I want to wear my baggy jeans and a T-shirt" If they don't like the code, they don't HAVE to play. They aren't being FORCED to put on anything, if you don't like it, fine then, you won't play for our organization. Simple as that. That is all Stern has to say. We don't want to have a dress code because I want to be comfortable. That is complete bull****. The NBA isn't even saying that they only can wear NBA logo clothes, like alot of jobs do. Like Vans or Abercombie And Fitch. They are simply asked, that when they are representing the NBA on TV or sitting on the sidelines, or doing an interview, that they dress in a professional manner. Quit your *****ing, pay me millions of dollars and I'll show up in whatever the hell they want me to. NBA players, sometimes I just don't know...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

O and btw, please nobody turn this into something racial. It's not about race, it has nothing to do with trying to impress white people, nor does it have anything to do with trying to bring the black race down. Just a suggestion.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

I find it odd because like all things, a suit and tie has its place. If I go see my doctor, I expect to see professional attire and if I saw a lawyer, the same thing. But when I think of basketball players and my expectations of what to see, I'm thinking either athletic or casual attire. Coaches dressing up is great. I've always liked to see professional attire on them but with players, I'm extremely indifferent or at times mildly against it. Let's say there is some huge problem in the league. This code would change the perception of the problem but not the reality. If it's a serious problem these young kids in the league have, making them wear suits won't solve it (if indeed there is some serious image problem and serious image problems tend to be more along the lines of WHO you actually are, moreso than your looks). Like many things in life, I wonder if this is another case of passing minor laws or customs to give the illusion of great change and problem-solving


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Wow, when you're being payed millions of dollars to dribble and shoot a basketball it won't kill you to wear something nice.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



S-Star said:


> O and btw, please nobody turn this into something racial. It's not about race, it has nothing to do with *trying to impress white people*, nor does it have anything to do with trying to bring the black race down. Just a suggestion.


The main consumer is white. I do think there is a hidden race related, or against the Hip Hop generation. I think it does bother some folks how they dress, but I think is really a non issue in the big picture of things. I don't really care one way or the other a about the dress code, but I do think is kind of obvious that there is something behind it, to satisfy the main consumer. Nothing wrong with that, the NBA is a business anyways.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



EHL said:


> What? Have you ever worked for, well, any company on the planet? Those people are all adults too, yet they're required to wear certain types of clothes and nobody says boo.
> 
> .


And that somehow makes it right? You ever think that maybe the way we run this planet is unnatural?
The fact that you have to dress a certain way to get treated a certain way, when you all come into this world with nothing but the skin on your backs is yet another example of the bull**** classism that still exists at every level of this beast.

A suit and tie don't make you a better person on this planet. It doesn't make you safer. It doesn't make you worth more. It's just a piece of cloth.

Dress codes are one of the dumbest things we've invented in our human experience. And frankly it's again disturbing how many of you are just completely unbothered by the ways in which you are controlled and people want to control you. You don't have to rebel or anything. But you certainly don't have to sit here and justify it, like it's some sort of obvious thing.

If we all had to wear shackles to work and NBA players didn't--don't you think we should aspire to be shackless? Where's the logic in saying the NBA players should also wear shackles? Why do we have to spread our own misery to others? Why not aspire to happiness both for ourselves and others? As soon as we can start allowing the freedom of our fellow man, then that's when we ourselves will get set free. It's a collective mindset that needs changing. And the NBA going back to 1950's bull****, isn't going to do jack with it. It's probably not a big deal, but I'll be damned if I'll sit here and call players idiots for being completely in the right.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



DWadeistheTruth said:


> The main consumer is white.


In baseball... Yes... In football... Yes... In Basketball... No...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



futuristxen said:


> And that somehow makes it right? You ever think that maybe the way we run this planet is unnatural?


Professional attire is unnatural? Who knew. :laugh: 



> The fact that you have to dress a certain way to get treated a certain way, when you all come into this world with nothing but the skin on your backs is yet another example of the bull**** classism that still exists at every level of this beast.


Are you being serious? Honestly, I can't tell. Attire is a very necessary part of life. It identifies professions, in many cultures it's considered traditional and courteous (and disrespectful to your elders if you don't wear said attire). Quite frankly, to think work attire is negative "classism" is, well, truly ridiculous. 



> A suit and tie don't make you a better person on this planet. It doesn't make you safer. It doesn't make you worth more. It's just a piece of cloth.


Then you don't understand the purpose of attire. Read a history book or something. 



> If we all had to wear shackles to work and NBA players didn't--don't you think we should aspire to be shackless?


Shackles imply that you're not a free human being with human rights. Shackles imply you are being physically abused. Shackles can even imply slavery. Let's please put this discussion into context.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

I just don't really think this is a serious issue. It's not necessary in a do-or-die type of way (like if you don't pass it, the league falls off the face of the earth tomorrow). Maybe I'm looking at this too literally. Sure, wearing professional attire won't kill anybody. But last I checked, jeans and t-shirts didn't kill people either (unless of course it's all about the "image is everything" mindset).


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



remy23 said:


> I just don't really think this is a serious issue. It's not necessary in a do-or-die type of way (like if you don't pass it, the league falls off the face of the earth tomorrow). Maybe I'm looking at this too literally. Sure, wearing professional attire won't kill anybody. But last I checked, jeans and t-shirts didn't kill people either (unless of course it's all about the "image is everything" mindset).


I agree, this isn't a big deal...which is why players shouldn't mind if there is mandatory attire.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



akizzle said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2193984
> 
> Listening to the players whine and cry over the proposed dress code reinforces my belief that the NBA's is in a decline. Instead of lifting weights and practicing, AI is...well..simply being AI. Look at this quote:
> 
> ...


IMHO, it's very simple, really.

You are being paid millions of dollars to run around with an orange ball in your hands.
"Express yourself" in your off-time.



Man, how spoiled can these millionaires be?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



EHL said:


> I agree, this isn't a big deal...which is why players shouldn't mind if there is mandatory attire.


If something doesn't make a real difference either way, simply doing nothing is the most logical option; unless you like making insignificant or tiresome rules simply for the sake of making/enforcing them. A rule should never be made simply because it can be made (this would be like flexing muscles simply for the sake of flexing them).


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

^ remy, I'm not sure that's what Stern (or any organization) does when they enforce a dress code. It's simply courteous, and adheres to the accepted standard of professionalism.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Why do people continue comparing the job of pro athletes to their situation?

The problem that players have is that they are representing the NBA about 9 months a year 24/7. To some it is not comfortable dressing up. It is not like your job because when you go home you can wear what you want but NBA players might not go hom for weeks at a time. I think it is a non issue and should have been covered in the CBA. If it is not in there then the owners should just wait until the next one and put it in there. 

In about 5-10 years, the hip hop generation that Stern and the owners are trying so hard to distance themselves from will be the primary consumer group. I think it is a non issue my self.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

your going to see the players tattoos and baggie shorts and corn rows, and $200 shoes when they step on the court, who cares


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Its funny how people say this has nothing to do with race and am not trying to start any problems in here but what image comes to mind when this dress code issue comes to mind. it certainly isnt Luke Walton or Rasho Nesterovic


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Hbwoy said:


> Its funny how people say this has nothing to do with race and am not trying to start any problems in here but what image comes to mind when this dress code issue comes to mind. it certainly isnt Luke Walton or Rasho Nesterovic


It's not an issue of race, it's more an issue of culture and ethnicity. People confuse these words too often.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



akizzle said:


> Ha...I hope you were being sarcastic. He's barely top 5 in the league...right now.


i wasnt being sarcastic.... and how is AI barely a top 5 PG in the league today? how many scoring titles does the guy have? not to mention he's a good passer,great rebounder for his size, and the best in the league at steals, he's easily top 5 alltime PG. and easily the best PG in the game.....


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



EHL said:


> It's not an issue of race, it's more an issue of culture and ethnicity. People confuse these words too often.


It may not be an issue of race to most white people - great. But maybe it is an issue of race to black people, and that's where white people need to give us our space and let us define our own problems. 

Think about it - how many injured football, baseball, and hockey players do you see conforming to a dress code? I don't think one exists, based on what I see most of them wearing when they're injured or in press conferences and what not. Why do you think the NBA is imposing one, yet the other major sports don't (although I am not completely sure about that, but the evidence is there)? As a black person, it all seems fishy to me. You've got a bunch of white people running an organization with almost entirely black athletes, of which many ascribe to the hip-hop culture. The consumer is also mostly white. If you listen to the language being used, the league wants the players to look more "professional", i.e. dress pants and dress shirt. What's unprofessional about the way players are dressing now, and who is defining what as professional? To me, the situation is defnitely racial, and I'd appreciate it if white people would allow me to think that without being criticized. If it isn't racial to white people that's fine. I'll let those white people have their opinion without criticizing it. I'd just appreciate it if I can have my own.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



gian said:


> And where Camby is coming from, he's just saying that if they're gonna *make* them wear something, they shouldn't be made to pay for whatever it is.


They already do that, unless he paid for his uniform.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

New York already has a dress code, showing some class for the NBA...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



> NBA Player Dress Code
> 
> 1. General Policy: Business Casual
> Players are required to wear Business Casual attire whenever they are engaged in team or league business.
> ...


http://www.nba.com/news/player_dress_code_051017.html

Caught this on the Nuggets forum board.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

he said next week, damn hackers...


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

These NBA guys can cry me a river. "You mean I have to dress nice!? WaAaAaaah!"

Just about every employer enforces a dress code on their employees. Deal with it.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> blahblahblahabunchofbull****


talk about making a mountain out of a ****ing molehill
grasping for straws


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Did it have to be made so public, coz i know i have a problem with authority, and i would find it hard swallowing my pride if i had to change the way i dress, but in the end, he just doenst want players rockin up in custom made Mitch & Ness homie G tops that come down to your knees (eg. Rip with his riduculous Rip City. outfit)

If any player is earning over 300G's a season, then yeah, buy your own damn suit, but if they are fringe players, i think the team should reimburse them for buying a brand new suit, which they shouldnt have to buy....

All in all, these guys are millionares, and as a proffesional, dress like one....i mean come on, even 50 Cent wears a suit and tie wen he goes to music related functions....


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

They're just acting like a bunch of spoiled brats...And quite frankly that's what a lot of them are. 

Daddy Stern is going to spank a lot of *** this year.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

This tradition is usually enforced on a team by team basis in some sports, but not on a league-wide basis. But I think it's not a huge sacrafice. They can afford to have several custom-tailored comfortable suits for wearing to and from games. It's only enforced when they are "on the clock" so to speak. But it seems like something a college would require rather than a league of grown men.

I do agree that there are some hidden undertones to this issue. Everyone is calling the suit and tie look "dressing Nice" as opposed to the hip hop look which is considered "dressing like a thug". This is basing things from the perspective of a certain mindset. I can tell you right now that I have probably been screwed over More by people who wear suits and ties every day than I have by kids in sagging jeans and throwback jerseys and doo rags.
Honestly I think any complaints that Stern receives about NBA players' clothes comes from some parents who don't want their kids to emulate the off-court NBA players' style because they are not comfortable with it.

I don't think this dress code is a huge sacrafice, but I question some of the motives behind it..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> It may not be an issue of race to most white people - great. But maybe it is an issue of race to black people, and that's where white people need to give us our space and let us define our own problems.
> 
> Think about it - how many injured football, baseball, and hockey players do you see conforming to a dress code? I don't think one exists, based on what I see most of them wearing when they're injured or in press conferences and what not. Why do you think the NBA is imposing one, yet the other major sports don't (although I am not completely sure about that, but the evidence is there)? As a black person, it all seems fishy to me. You've got a bunch of white people running an organization with almost entirely black athletes, of which many ascribe to the hip-hop culture. The consumer is also mostly white. If you listen to the language being used, the league wants the players to look more "professional", i.e. dress pants and dress shirt. What's unprofessional about the way players are dressing now, and who is defining what as professional? To me, the situation is defnitely racial, and I'd appreciate it if white people would allow me to think that without being criticized. If it isn't racial to white people that's fine. I'll let those white people have their opinion without criticizing it. I'd just appreciate it if I can have my own.


As a black person you're paranoid. Yes, it's true.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



akizzle said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2193984
> 
> Listening to the players whine and cry over the proposed dress code reinforces my belief that the NBA's is in a decline. Instead of lifting weights and practicing, AI is...well..simply being AI. Look at this quote:
> 
> ...


oddly enough camby isnt overpaid or a stiff. :clap:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



HeinzGuderian said:


> talk about making a mountain out of a ****ing molehill
> grasping for straws


Moderators, can you please remove this post? Obviously, that's not what I said. Other posters shouldn't be able to do that to your post.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



EHL said:


> As a black person you're paranoid. Yes, it's true.


Wow. What an intelligent, thorough response - its shortness proves my point. Thanks.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Wow. What an intelligent, thorough response - its shortness proves my point. Thanks.


It seems to me you find anything where black people are affected racist. No matter what the situation is, you always find away to spin it into a racist issue. I can't speak about baseball or football but I know for a fact the majority of hockey teams have to wear suits to the games. Perhaps you are paranoid.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Moderators, can you please remove this post? Obviously, that's not what I said. Other posters shouldn't be able to do that to your post.


I was summarizing bud, it's annoying when people quote long posts and you have to scroll over it again.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

I pretty much agree with EHL on the matter. They are getting paid millions to do their job, and a dress code is pretty standard in any workplace. I don't necessarily agree with dress codes as a whole, but as reality has it right now, it's pretty standard.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

i think there are definitely race factors involved, to deny this assertion would be to deny that the sky is blue, but personally i wouldn't mind seeing these guys look professional. i always wanted to wear a suit myself. who knows, might even impact their game for the positive.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

I still think it's reaching to call this racially motivated. What about the companies made up of mainly white people, or any other race, that also have dress codes? Is that racial too? 

Paranoid is the correct answer. I'll pass on the racial implications on this particular situation.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Sir Patchwork said:


> I still think it's reaching to call this racially motivated. What about the companies made up of mainly white people, or any other race, that also have dress codes? Is that racial too?
> 
> Paranoid is the correct answer. I'll pass on the racial implications on this particular situation.





> O and btw, please nobody turn this into something racial. It's not about race, it has nothing to do with trying to impress white people, nor does it have anything to do with trying to bring the black race down.





> talk about making a mountain out of a ****ing molehill
> grasping for straws


whenever race [specifically as it affects blacks] comes up, its the same three culprits trying to say "no race involved, everythings ok!". looks like i'm not the one who is paranoid. anyway like i said, i agree with the result, but not the cause. i see no use in you trying to silence my opinions because you would "pass" on them. roddney summed it up perfect, please let us have our thoughts on the matter. you have nothing to prove.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



sherako said:


> i see no use in you trying to silence my opinions because you would "pass" on them. roddney summed it up perfect, please let us have our thoughts on the matter. you have nothing to prove.


I just posted my opinion. If that is trying to "silence" your opinion, then this board has a lot of silence, because different views is what makes this board go. You can have your thoughts on the matter, as long as you don't mind other people disagreeing with you and posting about it without you feeling like you're being silenced. It's a bit hypocritical to say that posts that disagree with you are trying to silence you, because it's basically asking them to not post their opinion about it, which is you trying to silence them. Again, hypocritical.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



> It seems to me you find anything where black people are affected racist. No matter what the situation is, you always find away to spin it into a racist issue.


If you say so. I think it's more the fact that many people are opposed to anything being racist, so when I bring up racism, it's a big deal. And I'm not paranoid at all, really; I find it interesting that so many people call me that as much as they possibly can. It's just a strategy people use to avoid dealing with the issue of race and, more importantly, minimalize black opinions. But hey, do your thing. 



> I can't speak about baseball or football but I know for a fact the majority of hockey teams have to wear suits to the games. Perhaps you are paranoid.


OK, that's the majority of hockey teams - obviously not a rule that has been imposed by the league. I follow the Avalanche, and I've seen quite a few of the players in several occassions wearing very casual clothes. Individual organizations imposing dress codes is one thing. The league imposing it is another issue.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



HeinzGuderian said:


> I was summarizing bud, it's annoying when people quote long posts and you have to scroll over it again.


...which is all good and well. Just realize you added nothing to the conversation and did nothing to support your position. All you did is throw in two cliches and called it a day. If you're willing to live with that, so am I.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



sherako said:


> whenever race [specifically as it affects blacks] comes up, its the same three culprits trying to say "no race involved, everythings ok!". looks like i'm not the one who is paranoid. anyway like i said, i agree with the result, but not the cause. i see no use in you trying to silence my opinions because you would "pass" on them. roddney summed it up perfect, please let us have our thoughts on the matter. you have nothing to prove.


Thanks for the back, sherako. 

I think people just need to look deeper into the issue. Specifically, people need to look at other sports as a standard. 

I'm just asking questions, mostly.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> If you say so. I think it's more the fact that many people are opposed to anything being racist, so when I bring up racism, it's a big deal. And I'm not paranoid at all, really; I find it interesting that so many people call me that as much as they possibly can. It's just a strategy people use to avoid dealing with the issue of race and, more importantly, minimalize black opinions. But hey, do your thing.


I don't always disagree with you, I just think pulling out the race card for every issue only makes racism worse in the long run.





RoddneyThaRippa said:


> OK, that's the majority of hockey teams - obviously not a rule that has been imposed by the league. I follow the Avalanche, and I've seen quite a few of the players in several occassions wearing very casual clothes. Individual organizations imposing dress codes is one thing. The league imposing it is another issue.


I see what you're saying. But if teams are basically making team dress codes mandatory the league probably doesn't feel it necessary to do so. That would likely be the case in the NBA if teams did that.


OT- Avs are going to lose to the Canucks this week. :biggrin:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



> I don't always disagree with you, I just think pulling out the race card for every issue only makes racism worse in the long run.


I don't "pull out the race card" on every issue. Even if I did, that wouldn't make racism worse. The "race card" cliche is another strategy used to avoid talking about racism and perpetuates it. I think it's really interesting that the majority of white people (not that I'm saying you're white) believe blacks "play the race card" all the time, like their opinions about something that mainly affects them don't count. 



> I see what you're saying. But if teams are basically making team dress codes mandatory the league probably doesn't feel it necessary to do so. That would likely be the case in the NBA if teams did that.


Not true. There's a big difference. If you implement a league wide rule, you're trying to formalize something in the league. The fact that the NHL hasn't make a league-wide rule despite the fact that many teams already have a dress code is proof that it isn't an issue to the league. 



> OT- Avs are going to lose to the Canucks this week. :biggrin:


Yeah, possibly. Obviously, the Avalanche aren't what they were, but Svatos holds it down. We'll see.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

I don't want to get off topic. I respect what you're saying but I dont think this is a racist thing. I'm not trying to avoid anything, I just don't find it racist. And I am white, and I don't think you're opinion doesn't count....

Why would the NHL implement a league wide rule when teams are dealing with it themselves. I wouldn't be suprised at all if they encourage teams to implement it and enforce it.

Svatos is a beast, a nice steal in my pool I don't mind saying.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



> I don't want to get off topic. I respect what you're saying but I dont think this is a racist thing. I'm not trying to avoid anything, I just don't find it racist. And I am white, and I don't think you're opinion doesn't count....


By saying I'm "playing the race card" (in addition to saying I always play it), you're marginalizing my opinion. Rather than just saying that you don't agree with my opinion and don't find the situation racist, you're going a step further. Maybe you don't intend on avoiding the subject, but marginalizing my opinion does that, by making it seem like my beliefs about racism are irrational (because I believe everything is racist). 



> Why would the NHL implement a league wide rule when teams are dealing with it themselves. I wouldn't be suprised at all if they encourage teams to implement it and enforce it.


Because all teams haven't implemented a dress code. If it was an issue to the league, they would round up all the laggers. Obviously, it isn't an issue to the league. Again, there's a big difference between a team issue and a league issue. 



> Svatos is a beast, a nice steal in my pool I don't mind saying.


We'll see if the good team play keeps up. Aebischer hasn't been that great, in my opinion, but the team is really playing well. I just don't know if the talent is there to keep it up.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



EHL said:


> What? Have you ever worked for, well, any company on the planet? Those people are all adults too, yet they're required to wear certain types of clothes and nobody says boo.
> 
> Yes, and that's pretty much the most idiotic thing any NBA player could say about something as simple as a dress code. Most of these guys have no clue how the real world works.


These guys are pro basketball players, they're exceptions. If they make you feel bad, well, that's unfortunate.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



gian said:


> These guys are pro basketball players, they're exceptions. If they make you feel bad, well, that's unfortunate.


What makes them an exception?


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

People working in a business might wear a suit to work. But, they are going to work IN that suit. NBA players WORK in their basketball uniforms. It does not make a difference what they wear before, after and during games on the sidelines if they are not playing. This is David Stern's way of regaining a couple of fans who don't like hip hop.

The stupidest rule on this list is no headphones except on the plane or bus. Almost every NBA player wears headphones before games walking around in the back or in the lockerrooms. I don't think a little music has ever affected how they played or acted.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



KidCanada said:


> What makes them an exception?


Don't act like you don't know. This is celebrity treatment we're talking here, it's meant to happen.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> If you say so. I think it's more the fact that many people are opposed to anything being racist, so when I bring up racism, it's a big deal. And I'm not paranoid at all, really; I find it interesting that so many people call me that as much as they possibly can. It's just a strategy people use to avoid dealing with the issue of race and, more importantly, minimalize black opinions. But hey, do your thing.


There's nothing "racist" about it. I don't think you understand the difference between race and ethnicity, or culture for that matter. To imply this is racially motivated is to imply it's soley based on the color of their skin. Sorry, but you are indeed paranoid (not to mention you lack any shred of evidence whatsoever) if you truly believe such a notion. 

Of course, pretty much everyone here already knew this and is why they didn't bother with you. 



gian said:


> Don't act like you don't know. This is celebrity treatment we're talking here, it's meant to happen.


No one knows, since apparently their fans make up the rules for them.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



EHL said:


> No one knows, since apparently their fans make up the rules for them.


No true Laker fan can deny knowledge of celebrity status. Not even in poorly used sarcasm.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



gian said:


> No true Laker fan can deny knowledge of celebrity status. Not even in poorly used sarcasm.


You're avoiding the question with poorly made up reasoning.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



EHL said:


> You're avoiding the question with poorly made up reasoning.


What question?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



EHL said:


> ^ remy, I'm not sure that's what Stern (or any organization) does when they enforce a dress code. It's simply courteous, and adheres to the accepted standard of professionalism.


I doubt this is about professionalism as much as its about money. I see this as a business move far before it being about courteous, honor and whatever else.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



KrispyKreme23 said:


> People working in a business might wear a suit to work. But, they are going to work IN that suit. NBA players WORK in their basketball uniforms. It does not make a difference what they wear before, after and during games on the sidelines if they are not playing. This is David Stern's way of regaining a couple of fans who don't like hip hop.



i disagree... i wear jeans and t-shirts to work, but when i have to attend meetings i have to wear a tie, the meeting is not part of my job description but its something i have to do.... Interviews and constantly being on camera is part of the job even if it is not part of the job description... i do not see what the big deal is. Fans and the players are over-reacting, if they dont like it find another job that does not require a dress code, simple and easy as that


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

KrispyKreme said it best. If these *basketball players* would have any sort of dress code, it should require them to wear their jersey at all times. 

Also, agreeing with remy, it is a move that makes NBA players more media-friendly, thus leading to a greater income for the NBA.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



futuristxen said:


> Dress codes are one of the dumbest things we've invented in our human experience. And frankly it's again disturbing how many of you are just completely unbothered by the ways in which you are controlled and people want to control you. You don't have to rebel or anything. But you certainly don't have to sit here and justify it, like it's some sort of obvious thing.


I've become tired of people who have the "Rage Agaisnt the Machine" complex! Whether you believe it or not you are controlled everyday of your life by outside sources! If you were't what prevents you from not stopping at a red light? Or why do you slow down when you see a COP? Why don't you go to work or class tomorrow with a clown suit! We all are socially controlled! Even the Hip-Hop culture is socially controlled by their dress! There called styles, who says what a Hip-Hop style of dress is? Probably Hip-Hop artist....why did throwbacks come into style? Hip-Hop artist started wearing them in their videos! Even on this board we are socially controlled, why can't we curse? What prevents you from cursing on every post? Probably fear of being banned! We all are controlled by social influences everyday, so live with it!



EHL said:


> It's not an issue of race, it's more an issue of culture and ethnicity. People confuse these words too often.


I agree. Hip-Hop is not a black thing anymore to say it is, is to make the same generalization many prejudice people make on a daily basis!

I really don't see the problem people are having wearing business attire. People are saying the NBA is trying to get away from the Hip-Hop look, yet they are forgetting Puffy, Jay-Z, Kanye are ofter times wearing suits during their performances! Are they conforming to "the Man."


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



gian said:


> I actually understand these guys. They're being limited. Christ, they're adults, let them wear what they want to wear.
> 
> And where Camby is coming from, he's just saying that if they're gonna *make* them wear something, they shouldn't be made to pay for whatever it is.


I can only imagine trying to use this argument with my boss. lol

Oh, and I don't have a 7+ figure annual income.....


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

men can be such babies when it comes to being told what to wear.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



akizzle said:


> *When you say stuff like this it does a great disservice to blacks as a whole.* You may not have intentionally meant it, but you are basically stating that dressing proper and businesslike is something black people neither do or want to do. There is nothing about wearing slacks and a collared shirt that screams out "White People" in my opinion. That said I do think this is a huge marketing ploy to rejuenate the league image which of late has been tarnished...by both black and white players.


Amen.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Mavericks_Fan said:


> Amen.


 amen my ***


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

At my college, the president of our student activities board was confronted by the executive board of the Unified Black Student Society, and was asked why there weren't more hip-hop performances on our campus to appeal to the black population, and then called him a racist.

The president of the student activities board responded by asking why it wasn't racist of him to a) assume that all people who like hip-hop are black, or b) assume that all black people like hip-hop.

Any relevance here?


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



ralaw said:


> I've become tired of people who have the "Rage Agaisnt the Machine" complex! Whether you believe it or not you are controlled everyday of your life by outside sources! If you were't what prevents you from not stopping at a red light? Or why do you slow down when you see a COP? Why don't you go to work or class tomorrow with a clown suit! We all are socially controlled! Even the Hip-Hop culture is socially controlled by their dress! There called styles, who says what a Hip-Hop style of dress is? Probably Hip-Hop artist....why did throwbacks come into style? Hip-Hop artist started wearing them in their videos! Even on this board we are socially controlled, why can't we curse? What prevents you from cursing on every post? Probably fear of being banned! We all are controlled by social influences everyday, so live with it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so, they aren't tryin to get away from the the "young urban" look? get real.

Hip-hop isn't a black "thing" anymore. OK. I guess Country Western music isn't a white "thing" either. 

oh, why was the performance of Big & Rich at the All-star game this past season viewed as being strange and out of place?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

I dont understand how some are comparing THE NFL, and MLB. These are sports that are being played OUTSIDE. In football the conditions on the sideline are something where you SHOULDNT be wearings shoes or anything nice because you would most likely get hurt and as far as baseball, dead heat middle of the summer its 108 degrees on the field you want guys walking around in the dugout in a suit. 

The NBA is played indoors. The players before the current group would wear suits to the games. The NBA is a billion dollar BUSINESS and they will always do whats in the best interest for the BUSINESS. I


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Sir Patchwork said:


> I pretty much agree with EHL on the matter. They are getting paid millions to do their job, and a dress code is pretty standard in any workplace. I don't necessarily agree with dress codes as a whole, but as reality has it right now, it's pretty standard.


This seems to be the trendy local defense currently being used.

The difference is that this dress code extends beyond the workplace and bares no relevance at the actual time of work. Most people working in the business field dress up for the actual workday. They do not dress up to drive to work then change into their work uniform once there.

Mechanics are not required to wear suits to and from the garage or factory at which they work because such attire lacks practicality in regards to the type of work they do.

Note: These are workplaces too (the definition of workplace extends beyond that of the cubical cluster). NBA players are already required to wear uniforms at work. This new policy is geared toward crafting their image beyond the workplace. 

- How many companies implement dress codes for company picnics?

- _The NBA situation simply cannot be compared to that of the regular working world. For several reasons (some obvious, some not so) they just do not compare._ 

------

I also happen to agree with Camby on this issue.

Just because players are being paid lavishly for the work they do does not mean that they should fund this. The owners and league are making more then enough to have team or NBA specific polo shirts and dress pants issued for use as the accepted minimum requirement standard (for those unwilling or unable to afford lavish custom tailored ensembles).


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

My views from another thread:

-------

Originaly posted by *The Enigma*


I predict that several amendments and additional definitions of acceptability will be added to this rule before the season has passed.

Suppose numerous players collaborate to make a mockery of this rule by attacking every conceivable loophole in its composition.

How long before you see players coming to games with elaborate pimp suits accessorized with everything from gold challises and feathered hats to matching alligator shoes.

What happens when instead of wearing headphones players begin carrying around boom boxes like in the 1980’s?

How about sport coats that are too tight, too short or don’t match (?). Will payers begin to be fined under the poor taste (or better yet, the poor sense of style) provision? 

-----------

First the high school specific age limit now this. It leads me to wonder where exactly this is headed (?)...

_No cornrows within 500 feet of the arena parking lot on game days… No tattoos on body parts visible outside of on court attire (including game shirts, warm-ups and team uniforms)… No rims exceeding the size recommended for each specific make and model to and from team or league events (including games, practices and charity events). 

500-dollar fines for grammatical errors in post game interviews. 1,000-dollar fines for poorly groomed chest hair during locker room interviews. 

Maybe 100 dollar per quarter fines for excessive or poorly groomed facial hair. Delay of game warnings for illegal dispute of calls while under the influence of bad breath (second offence resulting in a technical foul and automatic 500 dollar fine)_

Where will it end?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



tone wone said:


> so, they aren't tryin to get away from the the "young urban" look? get real.Hip-hop isn't a black "thing" anymore. OK. I guess Country Western music isn't a white "thing" either.


You are correct, the NBA is trying to get away from th "young urban" look, but does that have to equal black? Hip-Hop is not a "black thing", it is a culture rooted from urban living which has created a style. Hip hop is a cultural movement that began among urban African Americans and Latinos in the Bronx, but it has evolved into something much greater. *Hip-Hop is about a culture that came form a lifestyle!* If Hip-Hop is a black thing does that mean if a black person doesn't like it they are being "white." Does that mean a white person who likes it is being "black"? Acting Black is not about being "iced out", sagging your pants to your knees, talking in a slang form, wearing Air Force 1's, having an entourage, having cornrolls, wearing throwbacks, or driving a Bently with 24" rims! Those are characteristics of the Hip-Hop culture! 

When my parents (and probably yours) grew up the style for blacks wasn't Hip-Hop because the Hip-Hop culture had yet to be created! So, were they just lost black people who were acting "white"? Being Black is way bigger than than the Hip-Hop culture! 



> "Now we know that rap music, and hip hop style as a whole, has utterly broken through from its ghetto roots to assert a lasting influence on American clothing, magazine publishing, television, language, sexuality, and social policy as well as its obvious presence in records and movies….Advertisers, magazines, MTV, fashion companies, beer and soft drink manufacturers, and multimedia conglomerates like Time Warner have embraced hip hop as a way to reach not just black young people but all young people."





tone wone said:


> oh, why was the performance of Big & Rich at the All-star game this past season viewed as being strange and out of place?


I didn't see this perfomance! However, it is common knowledge the mainstream excepts particular forms of Hip-Hop music. For example, "Hey Ya" by Outkast became a smashing hit amoung subburban whites! I would hate to bust your bubble but I would bet there are more subburban whites buying rap albums than inner city blacks! I’ve read in many hip-hop articles that if white suburban teens stopped buying rap music, the industry would go out of business. This tells me Hip-Hop is not a "black thing", but a culture that is not based on the color of someone's skin!

I found a few quotes by some rappers on this topic:



> The suits are really signifying that we as rappers have transcended from people who are the mic; we business men. Urban music as a whole made billions and billions of dollars for the music industry last year and I don't see my people being billionaires yet. So, we going to have to be more about our money, be more about our business and not only do I want to be a certified rapper, I want to be a certified business man and make certified money. More or less, [wearing suits] is just showing the mode we in. It's business time; it's time to get paid.


-David Banner



> "And I don't wear jerseys, I'm 30-plus"


-Jay-Z


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

its basically a personal spin...

"I have to wear suits so you should too" You cant compare your little 9 to 5 to professional athlethes. Once you make more than 5mill a year you're no longer apart of the "real world." The customs of the everyday man doesn't and can't apply to them.

Are they gonna band headbands?
require players to wear the john stockton shorts?
no black socks?
put patches over of tatooes?


As Ron Mexico mention'd earlier.....since what they wear when they're "not" working is so important, why isn't what they wear on the court being regulated outside of having to wear a uniform.

I mean go all the way with it. Since, the NBA is just like working at Bank of America, I guess no facial hair and no braids or dreads either.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

I agree with the dresscode in all respects except for chains and sunglasses indoors. I think both of those rules are a bit overboard.

Also what do the shoe companies have to say about the players not being able to wear the athletic shoes?


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



EHL said:


> What? Have you ever worked for, well, any company on the planet? Those people are all adults too, yet they're required to wear certain types of clothes and nobody says boo.


Thtas why the players have to wear uniforms ON the court. No one should dictate to them what they can and cannot wear when they arent playing. Thats like your boss telling you what you cannot wear on the weekends, when you arent working.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



tone wone said:


> its basically a personal spin...
> 
> "I have to wear suits so you should too" You cant compare your little 9 to 5 to professional athlethes. Once you make more than 5mill a year you're no longer apart of the "real world." The customs of the everyday man doesn't and can't apply to them.


In some cases this is true, but in others it isn't. Things need to be regulated sometimes. The NBA has an image problem. Will this help in changing that image? IMHO no, not by itself but it is a step in the right direction. I will say much of the problems the NBA has could be attributed to a form of prejudice though and people's plain distaste of how the NBA has gotten away from "Our Father's NBA". If you know what I mean. 



tone wone said:


> Are they gonna band headbands?
> require players to wear the john stockton shorts?
> no black socks?
> put patches over of tatooes?
> ...


That's a good point if Stern was going against what you percieve to be blacks! However, this is why I do not believe it is about race as much as it is about Stern's attempts to clean up the image of the NBA. You are forgetting this rule effects players such as Dirk or Steve Nash who, are considered to be among the worst dressers in the league. The both of them look like they came from a thrift store or something.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Chaos said:


> Thtas why the players have to wear uniforms ON the court. No one should dictate to them what they can and cannot wear when they arent playing. Thats like your boss telling you what you cannot wear on the weekends, when you arent working.





> General Policy: Business Casual
> 
> Players are required to wear Business Casual attire *whenever they are engaged in team or league business.*


I think people are exaggerating the dress code rule. Stern is not saying what AI should wear if he is at the mall shopping! Or if he is at the hospital speaking with the patients unless it is an NBA organized event. It is my understanding the rule pertains to pregame, during the game if you are injured or not playing and post game. In my book if you are doing pregame or post game interviews you are working!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



ralaw said:


> I think people are exaggerating the dress code rule. Stern is not saying what AI should wear if he is at the mall shopping! Or if he is at the hospital speaking with the patients unless it is an NBA organized event. It is my understanding the rule pertains to pregame, during the game if you are injured or not playing and post game. In my book if you are doing pregame or post game interviews you are working!


 Ding ding ding ding ding


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



ralaw said:


> I think people are exaggerating the dress code rule. Stern is not saying what AI should wear if he is at the mall shopping! Or if he is at the hospital speaking with the patients unless it is an NBA organized event. It is my understanding the rule pertains to pregame, during the game if you are injured or not playing and post game. In my book if you are doing pregame or post game interviews you are working!



end thread.....
couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



S-Star said:


> O and btw, please nobody turn this into something racial. It's not about race, it has nothing to do with trying to impress white people, nor does it have anything to do with trying to bring the black race down. Just a suggestion.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



ralaw said:


> I think people are exaggerating the dress code rule. Stern is not saying what AI should wear if he is at the mall shopping! Or if he is at the hospital speaking with the patients unless it is an NBA organized event. It is my understanding the rule pertains to pregame, during the game if you are injured or not playing and post game. In my book if you are doing pregame or post game interviews you are working!


The problem with this defense is that the players are actually banned from wearing to or from games the warm-ups and shoes in which they are expected to play in.

How can one justify a worker not being able to wear his or her work clothes to and from work?

It is not as though the players are required to meet a specific standard for the duration of "company business". They are being asked to look and dress a certain way to and from all things NBA then expected to dress down in regards to this standard while actually earning their keep.

------

The no chains or pendants rule on top of clothing is ridiculous at best. Other then that I really have no problem with the ruling (though I can understand why others might).


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Chaos said:


> Thtas why the players have to wear uniforms ON the court. No one should dictate to them what they can and cannot wear when they arent playing. Thats like your boss telling you what you cannot wear on the weekends, when you arent working.


This is not the same thing, at all. Stern isn't requiring players to wear anything during their free time on weekeds or whenever. He's requiring them to wear certain attire during their _mandatory_ media interviews, which is _during_ work hours.


----------



## uknowwhatitis (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

i don't agree with the dress code...i think let them wear what they wanna wear b/c their grown men not kids..


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

I think I'm gonna change my stance on this. I had not realized the scope of the dress code and just assumed it meant dress code while players are on the bench.

I don't know why I didn't realize it applied to just about EVERYTHING team associated at all times.

That would get tiring after some time.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



The Enigma said:


> The problem with this defense is that the players are actually banned from wearing to or from games the warm-ups and shoes in which they are expected to play in.


"Players leaving the arena may wear either Business Casual attire or neat warm-up suits issued by their teams."

"T-shirts, jerseys, or sports apparel (unless appropriate for the event (e.g., a basketball clinic), team-identified, and approved by the team)"


you were saying?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*






























just a preview of what you will see  Karl Malone is excited :clap:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Mavericks_Fan said:


> I can only imagine trying to use this argument with my boss. lol
> 
> _Oh, and I don't have a 7+ figure annual income....._


That's probably why your argument won't be any good.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Wilbon said it right. Most of AI's money comes from corporate America. They will decide what image the NBA wishes to uphold. I'm waiting for Steve Nash to cry racism.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



> There's nothing "racist" about it. I don't think you understand the difference between race and ethnicity, or culture for that matter. To imply this is racially motivated is to imply it's soley based on the color of their skin. Sorry, but you are indeed paranoid (not to mention you lack any shred of evidence whatsoever) if you truly believe such a notion.


There's nothing racist about it to you. Great - that's your thing. I happen to think there is something racist abouit it, which I explained in a few posts. If you didn't read them, go back and do so. If you did read them and didn't find any evidence I provided, I can't help you there. 

As for my alleged paranoia, that's constantly cited as a reason why blacks' believes about race are illegitimate, so you calling me paranoid doesn't effect me. It's a cliche. 



> Of course, pretty much everyone here already knew this and is why they didn't bother with you.


Well, as soon as I let my opinion be known, several people lashed out. If that's "not bothering with me" I guess we view it differently. I think I struck a chord.


Honestly, though, I don't see the point in you and I continuing this conversation with each other, because we view things differently. I can already tell. And that's OK - I just don't want to waste my time or yours over something we have no chance of reconcilling over. I'm just gonna leave it at that.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



> I've become tired of people who have the "Rage Agaisnt the Machine" complex! Whether you believe it or not you are controlled everyday of your life by outside sources! If you were't what prevents you from not stopping at a red light? Or why do you slow down when you see a COP? Why don't you go to work or class tomorrow with a clown suit! We all are socially controlled! Even the Hip-Hop culture is socially controlled by their dress! There called styles, who says what a Hip-Hop style of dress is? Probably Hip-Hop artist....why did throwbacks come into style? Hip-Hop artist started wearing them in their videos! Even on this board we are socially controlled, why can't we curse? What prevents you from cursing on every post? Probably fear of being banned! We all are controlled by social influences everyday, so live with it!


Sorry for butting in on your conversation, but I agree with a lot you say here. I think the point futursixteen was trying to make is what is the purpose behind social control - is it meant to help or constrain (in a negative way) people? You're absolutely right that we're all socially controlled. It's something we can't escape. I just think it's important to ask who is doing the controlling and what they're trying to control. 



> I agree. Hip-Hop is not a black thing anymore to say it is, is to make the same generalization many prejudice people make on a daily basis!


That's pretty absurd. Where does hip-hop come from? Certainly not white people. But I think we've seen an assimilated brand of hip hop - just as we saw with jazz and jazz culture, blues, etc. In fact, there's been quite a bit of assimilation of black culture when you think about it. Unfortunately, as the assimilated brand of culture gets caught up in the mainstream, it gets confused with the true brand of that culture. I'd argue that the majority of "hip-hop culture" you see in mainstream America isn't real hip-hop culture, but rather an assimilated brand. Thus, I don't think the argument that "hip-hop culture isn't only black" can be used as proof against those who say the dress code is an assault on black culture. 



> I really don't see the problem people are having wearing business attire. People are saying the NBA is trying to get away from the Hip-Hop look, yet they are forgetting Puffy, Jay-Z, Kanye are ofter times wearing suits during their performances! Are they conforming to "the Man."



What's the *big* difference here? Those artists can choose what they want to wear - their choices aren't constrained. With the implementation of the dress code, NBA players are constrained. Obviously, this is taking place in different contexts; the artists you mentioned aren't really under any company that constrains their choice of clothes, while NBA players work for an organization. But the mere act of a black person wearing a suit isn't what is at the issue. It's the fact that these players' choices are being constrained. You're arguing something else.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



The Enigma said:


> The problem with this defense is that the players are actually banned from wearing to or from games the warm-ups and shoes in which they are expected to play in.
> 
> How can one justify a worker not being able to wear his or her work clothes to and from work?





Pimped Out said:


> "Players leaving the arena may wear either Business Casual attire or neat warm-up suits issued by their teams."
> 
> "T-shirts, jerseys, or sports apparel (unless appropriate for the event (e.g., a basketball clinic), team-identified, and approved by the team)"
> 
> you were saying?


Thank you Pmped Out!



> *b. Players Leaving the Arena*
> 
> Players leaving the arena may wear either Business Casual attire or *neat warm-up suits issued by their teams.*


As I said some of you guys are exaggerating the rules. I really don't know where some of you are getting your information! Go and look at the rules! 

NBA Player Dress Code


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



BEEZ said:


> I





> I dont understand how some are comparing THE NFL, and MLB. These are sports that are being played OUTSIDE. In football the conditions on the sideline are something where you SHOULDNT be wearings shoes or anything nice because you would most likely get hurt and as far as baseball, dead heat middle of the summer its 108 degrees on the field you want guys walking around in the dugout in a suit.


This doesn't make sense to me - NFL and MLB players conduct press conferences inside, as well as other league-related events, and aren't asked to conform to a dress code. As for the sidelines, not all stadiums are outdoor. There are indoor stadiums too. Besides, the NBA code is business casual, meaning they have more flexibility than wearing a suit. If a dress code applied to the other sports, I imagine it would contain enough flexibility to accomodate different weather conditions. 



> The NBA is played indoors. The players before the current group would wear suits to the games.



OK - that was then, this is now. The players from the old school are far removed in a lot of ways from the new school players. Whether you think it is legitimate or not, there was a reemergence of black cutlure with this newer generation of black people, to include the players. Just because one generation of blacks dressed a certain way doesn't mean the next generation should. Are black not allowed variability within their own culture?




> The NBA is a billion dollar BUSINESS and they will always do whats in the best interest for the BUSINESS.


Agreed, but I think you'd agree to a point that this is somewhat of a bad thing, as turning a game into an economic commodity takes away from the intent of the sport. Unfortunately, the process of money constraining black culture and really, many other cultures, has happened time and time again. You've seen it in music too.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



ralaw said:


> You are correct, the NBA is trying to get away from th "young urban" look, but does that have to equal black? Hip-Hop is not a "black thing", it is a culture rooted from urban living which has created a style. Hip hop is a cultural movement that began among urban African Americans and Latinos in the Bronx, but it has evolved into something much greater. *Hip-Hop is about a culture that came form a lifestyle!* If Hip-Hop is a black thing does that mean if a black person doesn't like it they are being "white." Does that mean a white person who likes it is being "black"? Acting Black is not about being "iced out", sagging your pants to your knees, talking in a slang form, wearing Air Force 1's, having an entourage, having cornrolls, wearing throwbacks, or driving a Bently with 24" rims! Those are characteristics of the Hip-Hop culture!
> 
> When my parents (and probably yours) grew up the style for blacks wasn't Hip-Hop because the Hip-Hop culture had yet to be created! So, were they just lost black people who were acting "white"? Being Black is way bigger than than the Hip-Hop culture!
> 
> ...


David Banner is basically saying he has to conform to white standards to make money. He's basically saying he's a sellout, to be honest with you. His quote proves quite the opposite of what you're saying, which brings up an interesting question: why would David Banner feel he can make more money by putting on a suit, and why does he feel like dressing "ghetto" may hurt his paycheck? 

As for Jay-Z, he views a suit as an age thing, not a race thing, so your point is irrelevent there. And despite what he says, I still see him in jerseys on occasion. 


I think what you're missing is the process of what's behind the act. No one is saying black equals hip-hop. You can be black and not ascribe to hip-hop culture. Putting on a suit in and of itself has nothing to do with it, as long as you aren't just doing it to impress white people. The heart of the matter is that a league that is run and supported by mostly white people is telling its mostly black players what they can and cannot wear, because they want the *image* of the league to look more *professional*. We don't have an identity crisis among blacks in this situation, we have an image problem among whites here, leading to a conflict over money.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> That's pretty absurd. Where does hip-hop come from? Certainly not white people. But I think we've seen an assimilated brand of hip hop - just as we saw with jazz and jazz culture, blues, etc. In fact, there's been quite a bit of assimilation of black culture when you think about it. Unfortunately, as the assimilated brand of culture gets caught up in the mainstream, it gets confused with the true brand of that culture. I'd argue that the majority of "hip-hop culture" you see in mainstream America isn't real hip-hop culture, but rather an assimilated brand. Thus, I don't think the argument that "hip-hop culture isn't only black" can be used as proof against those who say the dress code is an assault on black culture.


If you would have read furthur you would see my reasonings behind this statement. 



> Hip-Hop is not a "black thing", it is a culture rooted from urban living which has created a style. Hip hop is a cultural movement that began among urban African Americans and Latinos in the Bronx, but it has evolved into something much greater. Hip-Hop is about a culture that came form a lifestyle! Therefore today's version of Hip-Hop isn't relegated to a skin color.


I agree HIp-Hop was created by African Americans and Latinos, but that idea of Hip-Hop and what it is today are two entirley different things. Which you stated, so we are in agreement on that topic. However, that's an entire different topic that probably should be dicussed in the Hip Hop forum. 



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> What's the *big* difference here? Those artists can choose what they want to wear - their choices aren't constrained. With the implementation of the dress code, NBA players are constrained. Obviously, this is taking place in different contexts; the artists you mentioned aren't really under any company that constrains their choice of clothes, while NBA players work for an organization. But the mere act of a black person wearing a suit isn't what is at the issue. It's the fact that these players' choices are being constrained. You're arguing something else.


The main purpose of the arguement was to offer another point of view to those who were attempting to say that Hip-Hop is only relagated to throwbacks, Air Force 1's, doo-rags, etc. I was attempting to show that even Hip-Hop artist (who generally create the trend for what Hip-Hop is) have learned that wearing a suit is not conforming or being "white" but is what is expected when doing business.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*




> If you would have read furthur you would see my reasonings behind this statement.
> I agree HIp-Hop was created by African Americans and Latinos, but that idea of Hip-Hop and what it is today are two entirley different things. Which you stated, so we are in agreement on that topic. However, that's an entire different topic that probably should be dicussed in the Hip Hop forum.


I did read your post, several times, but I guess I misunderstood it. I guess my point was that the idea of hip-hop being "more than black" now is misleading - it looks at real hip-hop culture and the assimilated brand of hip-hop culture as the same thing. I'm saying this is a bad thing. Also, I'm saying the brand of hip-hop you've seen from the NBA players is the real thing, so constraining the choices of clothes is an assault on blacks. After reading your response, I believe we're saying the same thing. Correct me if I'm wrong. 



> The main purpose of the arguement was to offer another point of view to those who were attempting to say that Hip-Hop is only relagated to throwbacks, Air Force 1's, doo-rags, etc. I was attempting to show that even Hip-Hop artist (who generally create the trend for what Hip-Hop is) have learned that wearing a suit is not conforming or being "white" but is what is expected when doing business.


Well, unfortunately, even some black hip-hop artist are ascribing to and creating that assimilated brand of hip-hop culture. I see what you're saying, and think it's a good and valid point, but the fact that Banner admitted that putting on a suit was a way to make money seems to me, an act of selling out to whites. Why? Well, who has the money? Who predominates the media? Who is the major consumer of Banner's records? That answer seems obvious. It appears to me that when Banner puts on a suit, he is making an attempt to conform more to white standards. Again, it has to be taken in the whole context of the quote. Far from saying, "I just like wearing suits", Banner differentiates between an artist and a business person, and says putting on a suit is a way to make more money. Well, who is he getting the money from? Know what I'm saying?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

*David Stern defends dress code...*


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-nbadresscode-stern&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

I agree with Stephen Jackson. The whole not being able to wear chains and necklaces visibly is stupid. But all in all I wont hurt the players to dress up a little.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Pimped Out said:


> "Players leaving the arena may wear either Business Casual attire or neat warm-up suits issued by their teams."
> 
> "T-shirts, jerseys, or sports apparel (unless appropriate for the event (e.g., a basketball clinic), team-identified, and approved by the team)"
> 
> ...


_"How can one justify a worker not being able to wear his or her work clothes to and from work?"_

Another vital portion of my argument you just happened to leave out:

- _It is not as though the players are required to meet a specific standard for the duration of "company business". They are being asked to look and dress a certain way to and from all things NBA then expected to dress down in regards to this standard while actually earning their keep._


Read those very carefully then compare their meaning to that of your quote.

My stance is that I find it interesting that one is unable to wear the same uniform (consisting of sneakers, warm-ups, etc.) throughout (which this rule clearly prohibits) "company business". That would imply *to* (which to my knowledge refers to the act of arriving at a location) and *from* (which refers to the act of departing said location).

You have taken care of "from" but how about to (or did you selectively choose to ignore this portion on the behalf of your defense)? 

Other then that your points are well taken.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



akizzle said:


> Ha...I hope you were being sarcastic. He's barely top 5 in the league...right now.



wow, you must be joking right?


----------



## akizzle (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



VeN said:


> wow, you must be joking right?



No I'm not joking. I agree he is in the top 5, but I would take Jason Kidd and Steve Nash over AI any day of the week. He may score more, but his FG percentage is horrible. I would put him as the 3rd best PG in the L right now. As far as all time goes, there is no way he is a top 5 PG...not even top 10. Anyone that thinks otherwise has no sense of history.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

*Nba Dress Code.*

http://www.sportsnet.ca/nba/shownews.jsp?content=v101817A

No bling bling, no ball caps. What's next, travelling calls in the NBA?

posted October 18 @ 19:08, EST

(AP) - OK, so NBA players can't wear baseball caps or sunglasses while on the team's dime anymore. The baggy jeans are gone, and so are the sneakers that bring the big money for the bling-bling.

Wait, cover up the bling-bling, too? Just what is David Stern up to anyway? Why not bring back the two-handed set shot and short shorts while you're at it? Better yet, start calling players for travelling.

Soon this may really be your father's NBA.

In case you missed it, Stern on Monday did with just one memo what parents across the country have wanted to do every time they saw Allen Iverson sitting on the bench with a retro jersey from another team, a matching hat perched sideways in his head and chains dangling from his neck.

Stern finally declared to the hip-hop culture that helped sell the league that its time has passed: He instituted a dress code.

Nelly, Jay-Z and Usher may own parts of teams, but their players better not be dressing like the music stars.

Among the rules are this: The bling bling (oversized jewelry for those of you who remember the two-handed jumper) can't be worn on the outside of a shirt. Jeans must be dress jeans. Business casual is the rule of the day.

And this one's for you, AI. Next time you're injured and sitting on the bench, you'll be sitting there with a sport coat on.

"It sends a bad message to kids," Iverson told the Philadelphia Inquirer last week, secure in the knowledge that perhaps only he understood his convoluted logic.

Iverson is right in a way. It does send a message.

It sends it to a corporate America apprehensive of being involved with a league whose players brawl on one kind of court and are often dragged into another. It sends it to parents who might be a put off by Carmelo Anthony appearing in a video where a man warns that people who snitch to police about drug deals "get a hole in their head."

Even Stern conceded that the reputation of the league's players is such that it is "not as good as our players are."

A dress code isn't going to change all of that. Players can get in trouble dressed nicely in slacks and a preppy turtleneck almost as easily as they can loaded down with heavy metal around their necks and cockeyed ball caps.

But the style of dress is more than just an affront to the fashion police. It's a symbol of the whole gangsta scene, one the NBA in the past embraced - or at least tolerated - to win more fans.

It took Stern and his minions awhile, but finally they're getting the message. That kind of culture may sell $100 sneakers, but it's one more deterrent to the family of four that already has to shell out a couple hundred dollars to sit in the upper deck of most league arenas to see a game.

The way some players reacted, though, you'd think Stern was trying to take away their Escalades.

"I don't see it happening unless every NBA player is given a stipend to buy clothes," Denver centre Marcus Camby said when word of the proposed dress code surfaced last week.

I'm not sure where Camby shops, but last year he signed a six-year contract with the Nuggets that pays him some $45 million US, more if you include incentives. In most places that should be enough for a couple of decent shirts, some shoes and even few pair of dress jeans for the road.

Then again, Latrell Sprewell had trouble feeding his family on $14.6 million a year so perhaps times are tougher in the NBA than first realized.

"Maybe if you earn less than eight million dollars you'll get a scholarship from the commissioner," Stern joked Tuesday.

Other players, though, seemed to understand what Stern is trying to do.

"If they're trying to change the image of league, that's cool," Suns forward Shawn Marion said.

Stern isn't just doing it with clothes. He announced a new program Tuesday called "NBA Cares" that promises to raise $100 million for charity, donate 1 million hours of service and build 100 places for kids to learn and play over the next five years.

Give the commissioner some credit. He seems to realize now that the hip-hop crowd isn't big enough to pay the bills and that the league's thug image is in bad need of repair.

So, beginning Nov. 1, the NBA will have a new look, at least off the court. It's the first move to keep the league in the mainstream of sports.

Who knows, some day they may even begin enforcing the travelling violation again.

-

Tim Dahlberg is a national sports columnist for The Associated Press. Write to him at tdahlbergap.org


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

I think the NBA dress code is a great idea. These players are looked upon as role models, they should dress like they are. On my HS basketball team, we all had to dress up and we got comments all the time saying how good and proper we looked. And for most players its a "MAJOR" improvement. But I can already kind of forsee that some players will go overboard, im sure we'll be seeing brights tuxs and extreme covers


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

This dress code seems reasonable I mean most places require you to wear a tie and have certain pants and shined shoes. With the NBA, you are allowed to wear NBA sports attire when it is suitable as well as "Dress" jeans. Did Sean John stop selling collared shirts or something? lol j/k.

Anyways I also don't agree about eliminating chains, pendants, or what not. That's like telling Kurt Angle he can't come to the ring with his "Olympic Gold Medal". It's a culture thing and if people were rocking "Chinese" symbols or the U.S. Flag or an NBA logo on their neck I doubt anyone would say anything. I think it's the idea that many "rappers" who wear these are using it as a sense of accomplishment, but for some reason to the NBA because a bunch of rappers in their music videos wear these while degrading women and promoting violence. I bet David Stern wishes there were more Grant Hill's, Shane Battier's, and Richard Jefferson's of the NBA...but too bad most of today's rising stars come from **** holes called the "Ghetto".


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



> *3. Excluded Items*
> 
> Chains, pendants, or medallions worn over the player's clothes
> Sunglasses while indoors


Though I do agree with the rule I do have a problem with players not being able to wear jewelry. I guess the reason they put this in was do to the fact of the league being afraid of player being upset and exaggerating their "bling"! 










I also have a problem with players not being able to wear sunglasses at games. I've seen a lot of people wear glasses that look nice and that go great with their suit.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Assuming you had never seen either of these guys before, which one looks more professional and respectable?

Guy #1: Pic 1, Pic 2, Pic 3
Guy #2: Pic 1, Pic 2, Pic 3


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



ralaw said:


> Though I do agree with the rule I do have a problem with players not being able to wear jewelry. I guess the reason they put this in was do to the fact of the league being afraid of player being upset and exaggerating their "bling"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says sunglasses indoors, so Im guessing they can wear them outside if its sunny, if you wear sunglasses indoors it just looks like its for fashion . This should be a law now, I hate when people wear sunglasses inside a store .


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

N/M...this info was already posted.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



gian said:


> That's probably why your argument won't be any good.


Ah, so you're an elitist then? The rules don't apply to the important people, they're just for the little people, right?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

The NBA is a bunch of hypocrites.

I think it is quite ignorant and shortsighted to basically **** on the culture of the next generation of consumers (much like the RIAA). Hip Hop is not black or white, it is basically 50-75% of paople 25 and under. Keep thumbing your nose at them NBA and you to will be bumping with hockey on the Outdoor network.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

It's kinda funny how some people (Jackson) are saying it's racist to not be allowed to wear expensive jewelry (I'm not even going to get into that) while others (Camby and Knight) are asking for money to pay for nice clothes.


btw, many kids in high school are forced to dress nicely on game days, but these professional athletes getting payed millions of dollars a year to play a game whine about it? Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Schizogenius (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



socco said:


> It's kinda funny how some people (Jackson) are saying it's racist to not be allowed to wear expensive jewelry (I'm not even going to get into that) while others (Camby and Knight) are asking for money to pay for nice clothes.
> 
> 
> btw, many kids in high school are forced to dress nicely on game days, but these professional athletes getting payed millions of dollars a year to play a game whine about it? Absolutely pathetic.



Well, then it was also pathetic by Kevin Garnett to cry because he's losing, wasn't it ? I mean, he makes millions, no matter whether his team actually wins.

I don't see multi-millionaire CEO's of big corporations cry publicly, because the stock price of their corporation is falling.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Schizogenius said:


> Well, then it was also pathetic by Kevin Garnett to cry because he's losing, wasn't it ? I mean, he makes millions, no matter whether his team actually wins.
> 
> I don't see multi-millionaire CEO's of big corporations cry publicly, because the stock price of their corporation is falling.


We're talking about wearing nice clothes, come on now. I had to do that in high school, and I can tell you that I didn't enjoy it. But am I going to whine about it and say it's wrong? Of course not. These guys have probably been able to do whatever they wanted to their whole lives, so they're not used to having rules like this to follow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

I would have liked a team policy, not a league policy and I'm against dress codes in any profession, but then again I work in the Entertainment Industry, so I'm incredibly biased when as a writer, I get to dress like a bum.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Schizogenius said:


> Well, then it was also pathetic by Kevin Garnett to cry because he's losing, wasn't it ? I mean, he makes millions, no matter whether his team actually wins.
> 
> I don't see multi-millionaire CEO's of big corporations cry publicly, because the stock price of their corporation is falling.


This isn't remotely the same thing. FYI.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



HKF said:


> I would have liked a team policy, not a league policy and I'm against dress codes in any profession, but then again I work in the Entertainment Industry, so I'm incredibly biased when as a writer, I get to dress like a bum.


Are sure you aren't a stripper? Its okay you can tell us. :biggrin:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



ralaw said:


> Are sure you aren't a stripper? Its okay you can tell us. :biggrin:


It could also have to do with the fact that I have no real money. At least not enough to get blinged out (not that I want to do that).


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> David Banner is basically saying he has to conform to white standards to make money. He's basically saying he's a sellout, to be honest with you. His quote proves quite the opposite of what you're saying, which brings up an interesting question: why would David Banner feel he can make more money by putting on a suit, and why does he feel like dressing "ghetto" may hurt his paycheck?
> 
> As for Jay-Z, he views a suit as an age thing, not a race thing, so your point is irrelevent there. And despite what he says, I still see him in jerseys on occasion.
> 
> ...


does any organization have any power to enforce a dress code on their employees? contrary to popular belief, white culture isn't to wear suits. steve nash has been one of the bigger offenders in his choice of "casual" wear to games. the nba is a business. do they have a right to make decisions they feel will be in the best interest of their business?


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

I find it interesting that he banned chains, pendants and medallions, which can hold religious symbols, but did not specifically ban yamulkas.

I'm a middle-aged white guy, who generally thinks that people cry "racism" too much, but this stinks of racism. The players out to start their own league.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

I wonder if this applies to all star weekend? If so I wonder if all players decide to boycott all star weekend in protest. They are not contract bound to appear during the all star weekend, and I presume they cannot be suspended for failing to appear.

Imagine that, all star weekend with no all stars, no one participating in any contest or side shows, no players in the stands, nothing.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Kirk64 said:


> I find it interesting that he banned chains, pendants and medallions, which can hold religious symbols, but did not specifically ban yamulkas.
> 
> I'm a middle-aged white guy, who generally thinks that people cry "racism" too much, but this stinks of racism. The players out to start their own league.


well, for 1, i don't think there are any jewish guys in the league. for 2, i don't know that there are any religous symbols that are required to be worn by their religion that are being banned. is there a specific example of something comparable?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

It's reasonable. But they probably should've just paid them to dress nicely instead of threatening punishment, even suspensions.

Stern doesn't want to see coaches in jerseys like Karl. Why? He's the commissioner and it's unprofessional to have that. Now he's just taking it to the players, who have to just wear a dress shirt. 

Nobody's forcing them into NBA contracts, they can play And1 or go Keon Clark if they want to.

No headphones is kind of dumb. What, they can't listen to music in their cars next? They're just listening to music as they walk in, just to themselves. Although that would be weird for a coach to have them. Bah, no-nonsense guys like KG, Wade, and Duncan I see/could see with headphones.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

How is it unprofessional in one sport (basketball) when its considered alright in another (football).

This is in reference to the coaches, as it is against policy for coaches to wear suits and dress "professionally"


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Tragedy said:


> How is it unprofessional in one sport (basketball) when its considered alright in another (football).
> 
> This is in reference to the coaches, as it is against policy for coaches to wear suits and dress "professionally"


Look at where they're playing the sport. Can you imagine anybody wearing a suit on a football field where it's all muddy? Maybe raining, or even snowing?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



socco said:


> Look at where they're playing the sport. Can you imagine anybody wearing a suit on a football field where it's all muddy? Maybe raining, or even snowing?


Also, the league doesn't even allow its coach's to wear suits on the sideline, only NFL issued apparel. 49ers coach Mike Nolen tried to appeal and the league shut it down!

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/3603230


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

football coaches would be wearing suits under huge coats. and there are 50 guys in pads and helmets on the sidelines with him. it's a different environment.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



socco said:


> Look at where they're playing the sport. Can you imagine anybody wearing a suit on a football field where it's all muddy? Maybe raining, or even snowing?


 So coaches in football never wore suits? I guess I must have imagined a world where they did at one point.



> football coaches would be wearing suits under huge coats. and there are 50 guys in pads and helmets on the sidelines with him. it's a different environment.


And in Basketball there are 12 guys in warmups and jerseys.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

trag - it's a completely different environment. you can compare them, but the nba doesn't have to go by the rules of the nfl. the nba markets faces and individuals far more than the nfl. the nba relies much more on intimacy with fans.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



kflo said:


> trag - it's a completely different environment. you can compare them, but the nba doesn't have to go by the rules of the nfl. the nba markets faces and individuals far more than the nfl. the nba relies much more on intimacy with fans.


 Well my overall point is that the perception actually exists within those who makes the rules, not actually the public, as they would have you believe.

I cannot recall nba players ever being criticized for their style of dress on team planes and buses, for interviews after games etc.

The perception is that its unprofessional for them to dress the way they did. Says who? 

Now your first line is key. Basketball is a completely different environment than say, an office in a large company, the same way its a different environment than football, where casual wear is not seen as unprofessional.

So why should basketball be more closely compared to the professional world when it comes to dress code, than another sport?


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

because of the image the guys who sign the checks wish to promote for their sport.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

of course.

but i think its nonsense..

the product is more important than the image. 
i never once seen someone at a great game and say man, this game would be so much better if so and so was wearing a suit, this is horrible.

You know, going back earlier, I can see how people would think this can be construed as racist.

Sure there are guys like Steve Nash who like to dress extremely casually, but he's in the extreme minority.

The average NBA player is a black man from the hood. A lot of them still have those same tendencies (see: AI, Steven Jackson)

Now I don't want to continue this as a racial debate, but now I am beginning to see why someone could think it is.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Charlotte_______ said:


> I think the NBA dress code is a great idea. These players are looked upon as role models, they should dress like they are. On my HS basketball team, we all had to dress up and we got comments all the time saying how good and proper we looked. And for most players its a "MAJOR" improvement. But I can already kind of forsee that some players will go overboard, im sure we'll be seeing brights tuxs and extreme covers


How is not "dressing up" un-role model like?


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



kflo said:


> well, for 1, i don't think there are any jewish guys in the league. for 2, i don't know that there are any religous symbols that are required to be worn by their religion that are being banned. is there a specific example of something comparable?


He has banned wearing any kind of chain outside the clothing. Therefore, a Christian would not be able to wear a cross that shows. Jewish players would still be able to wear Yarmulkas. Whether there are any Jewish players currently in the league is irrelevant.


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

"It's reasonable. But they probably should've just paid them to dress nicely instead of threatening punishment, even suspensions.

Stern doesn't want to see coaches in jerseys like Karl. Why? He's the commissioner and it's unprofessional to have that."

Why is it unprofessional for a basketball coach not to wear a business suit? They are basketball coaches, not businessmen, and they look silly coaching a game in a suit.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



> It's kinda funny how some people (Jackson) are saying it's racist to not be allowed to wear expensive jewelry (I'm not even going to get into that)


Maybe Stephen feels it's racist. Is it ok for him to have his own opinion? Damn...



> while others (Camby and Knight) are asking for money to pay for nice clothes.


I'm tired of explaining Camby's quote to everyone. Do you really think he thought buying new clothes was a financial burden? Please. He was arguing that if the NBA wants to make certain clothes mandatory, outside of what the player usually wears, the NBA should pay for it. Seems entirely reasonable to me. 



> btw, many kids in high school are forced to dress nicely on game days, but these professional athletes getting payed millions of dollars a year to play a game whine about it? Absolutely pathetic.


You know why they whine about it? Cuz they're grown *** men. Telling grown *** men what to wear is perplexing. 

Grown. ***. Men.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Kirk64 said:


> He has banned wearing any kind of chain outside the clothing. Therefore, a Christian would not be able to wear a cross that shows. Jewish players would still be able to wear Yarmulkas. Whether there are any Jewish players currently in the league is irrelevant.


what part of unless appropriate and team identified and approved is confusing?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I'm tired of explaining Camby's quote to everyone. Do you really think he thought buying new clothes was a financial burden? Please. He was arguing that if the NBA wants to make certain clothes mandatory, outside of what the player usually wears, the NBA should pay for it. Seems entirely reasonable to me.


****, im a poor college student and no companies are offering to buy me suits. i dont buy dress clothes for my health, i buy them because these businesses have dress codes.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

this is a very long thread for just a dress code. does it really matter?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Kirk64 said:


> "It's reasonable. But they probably should've just paid them to dress nicely instead of threatening punishment, even suspensions.
> 
> Stern doesn't want to see coaches in jerseys like Karl. Why? He's the commissioner and it's unprofessional to have that."
> 
> Why is it unprofessional for a basketball coach not to wear a business suit? They are basketball coaches, not businessmen, and they look silly coaching a game in a suit.


Really? They work exhaustive hours, it's a business to them and pays for their life. 

And it's just a uniform thing. When athletes come out in a nice uniform, it looks nice and coordinated. Take U of Miami, New England, the old Knicks especially, etc.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*




> does any organization have any power to enforce a dress code on their employees? contrary to popular belief, white culture isn't to wear suits. steve nash has been one of the bigger offenders in his choice of "casual" wear to games.


Hold up. Just because something is in white culture doesn't mean everyone who is white ascribes to it. In fact, I think you'll find the whole suit thing has a lot to do with class too, and possibly gender. However, I think it's reasonable to say the whole suit thing, in this context, is a white culture thing. 



> the nba is a business. do they have a right to make decisions they feel will be in the best interest of their business?


Eh, I don't know. That's a very complicated issue. Personally, I think the whole dress code thing is mostly some superficial bull****. Like AI said, putting on a suit doesn't make you a good person. Sure, implementing this dress code may in fact be a good business decision, but maybe it's not the moral thing to do. To me, it comes down to money.


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

What they should all do is go to used clothing stores and get some really bad plaid suits from the '70s and wear them. Or get some pimp-style clothes from the same era. Then start growing out the afros, to Dr. J size circa 1976, or even bigger. See what Comisar Stern thinks about that.


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

"Really? They work exhaustive hours, it's a business to them and pays for their life."

Plumbers work exhaustive hours, it's a business to them, and pays for their lives. They don't wear suits.

"And it's just a uniform thing. When athletes come out in a nice uniform, it looks nice and coordinated."

LOL. Unless you are gay, who gives a **** about such things.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Kirk64 said:


> He has banned wearing any kind of chain outside the clothing. Therefore, a Christian would not be able to wear a cross that shows. Jewish players would still be able to wear Yarmulkas. Whether there are any Jewish players currently in the league is irrelevant.


are you saying that wearing a cross outside the clothing is the same under the christian religion as a jewish person wearing a yarmulka? funny, i haven't heard about the christian requirement of the cross outside the clothing.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Most business don't actually HAVE dress codes. Certainly not the kind that David Stern has implemented.

Dress codes are something that are just generally known and followed, not enforced like this.

There's a difference.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

most businesses that i'm aware of do indeed have a specific dress code policy.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Hold up. Just because something is in white culture doesn't mean everyone who is white ascribes to it. In fact, I think you'll find the whole suit thing has a lot to do with class too, and possibly gender. However, I think it's reasonable to say the whole suit thing, in this context, is a white culture thing.


no, it's not. it's japanese culture. it's chinese culture. it's central american culture. it's european culture. it's african culture. it's generally business culture. it's not "white" culture. 



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Eh, I don't know. That's a very complicated issue. Personally, I think the whole dress code thing is mostly some superficial bull****. Like AI said, putting on a suit doesn't make you a good person. Sure, implementing this dress code may in fact be a good business decision, but maybe it's not the moral thing to do. To me, it comes down to money.


bingo - it comes down to money. the league attempts to do things that they believe are in the best interest of the league. that usually has a way of ultimately being in the best interest of the players as well.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



> no, it's not. it's japanese culture. it's chinese culture. it's central american culture. it's european culture. it's african culture. it's generally business culture. it's not "white" culture.


LOL! You think suits are a Japanese, Central American, and African thing? You've gotta be kidding. No you're damn right when you say it's business culture, a.k.a. American capitalism. That's the only reason you'll find these other people in suits. It's an American enculturation, that's all. 



> bingo - it comes down to money. the league attempts to do things that they believe are in the best interest of the league. that usually has a way of ultimately being in the best interest of the players as well.


It's supposed to be a sport, not a business. I think both players and the league need to figure that out.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Maybe Stephen feels it's racist. Is it ok for him to have his own opinion? Damn...


He can have his own opinion, but I think it's a pretty ludacris opinion. The clothing that I wear and all of my white friends wear wouldn't be allowed under this new policy, so is it racist against us too? It diminishes 




RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I'm tired of explaining Camby's quote to everyone. Do you really think he thought buying new clothes was a financial burden? Please. He was arguing that if the NBA wants to make certain clothes mandatory, outside of what the player usually wears, the NBA should pay for it. Seems entirely reasonable to me.


Should my high school have had to pay for my clothes when my soccer coach required that we dress nicely on game days? We even had to wear a tie, I don't want to wear no ****ing tie. But ya know what, I did it. How much money do I or my parents have to by these clothes, compared to nba players? And I'm actually paying to be able to play too, these guys are actually getting money to play. They already get boat loads of money which more than covers things like clothing. Camby and Knight are only saying this because they're little *****es and don't want to be told what to do.




RoddneyThaRippa said:


> You know why they whine about it? Cuz they're grown *** men. Telling grown *** men what to wear is perplexing.
> 
> Grown. ***. Men.


Perplexing? My parents have to wear certain clothing to work, how perplexing is that? And I don't hear them complaining about it. They're grown *** men (and women). And it's not a problem at all. They don't get money from their work to wear these clothes, they don't wear these clothes in their normal life, and they have far less money to pay for it. And ya know what, in most cases the requirements are much tighter than what the NBA has.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

..

The fact that his has caused some much hubub is pretty ridiculous. People are trying to make it out to be way more than it is. Everyone wants to have an issue though. Dress codes are not an uncommon occurence throughout a number of industries, not just business. 

And it seems all the players who disagree with the new policy are getting all the publicity but i've read a number of comments from other players who pretty much agree with the policy or just don't really care or aren't bothered by it.

I think Camby's assertion that the players should get a stipend is absolutely ludicrous. Hell, even the worst players in the league make far more money than the average working American. You can get yourself a pair of pants, belt, shirt, socks, and shoes for $200-$300 if you want. You don't have to wear a $10,000 suit.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

would you tell Kurt Angle he can't wear his "Olympic Gold Medal" to the ring?


Pimped Out said:


> what part of unless appropriate and team identified and approved is confusing?


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

At Goodwill, it probaly be $40 max for the whole set. If you want a little more class, Target probaly $100. 



JNice said:


> ..
> You can get yourself a pair of pants, belt, shirt, socks, and shoes for $200-$300 if you want. You don't have to wear a $10,000 suit.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

wait a minute...are we talking about Western culture? what the hell is "WHITE" culture?



kflo said:


> no, it's not. it's japanese culture. it's chinese culture. it's central american culture. it's european culture. it's african culture. it's generally business culture. it's not "white" culture.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

First of all, some of these players need to look in the mirror beore they leave the house. Baggy pants where you butt looks like it is in the knees and t-shirts to the ankles with 10 pound chains looks stupid.

This fashion was original started by snow boarders 15 years ago. It was designed to allow better movement and the long shirts was to addtional protection. I know I used to dress(without the 10 pound chains) this way on the slopes, but it is stupid to wear this to work.

Besides players have a choice, they can become rappers where that dress code is acceptable. I know it is not acceptable in the business world. Amagine anyone handing over 1 million to a wall street trader wearing this outfit....not going to happen.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

I agree that this dress code is only devised to try and stop the rapper-looking, cap-twisting, bling-wearing, golden-tooth-smiling, ice-packing, rows-brading, hip-hop-posturing, posse-carrying, women-denigrating, scowl-faking, black basketball players.

It's a racist rule, yes.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



NOODLESTYLE said:


> would you tell Kurt Angle he can't wear his "Olympic Gold Medal" to the ring?


what does that have to do with my comment?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



benfica said:


> First of all, some of these players need to look in the mirror beore they leave the house. Baggy pants where you butt looks like it is in the knees and t-shirts to the ankles with 10 pound chains looks stupid.
> 
> This fashion was original started by snow boarders 15 years ago. It was designed to allow better movement and the long shirts was to addtional protection. I know I used to dress(without the 10 pound chains) this way on the slopes, but it is stupid to wear this to work.
> 
> Besides players have a choice, they can become rappers where that dress code is acceptable. I know it is not acceptable in the business world. Amagine anyone handing over 1 million to a wall street trader wearing this outfit....not going to happen.


 But IS the NBA the business world? One can argue that it falls under the ENTERTAINMENT world, where business is only a fraction of it.

Maybe the entertainment world is business?

Maybe rapping and singing are business also.

I can understand having players dressed in business casual on the bench, they are in front of a crowd, but going to and from games?

If you work in McDonalds, do you wear a business suit to and from work before you change into your McDonald's uniform?


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

well it just refers to the chains, pendants, etc that is being banned. Some people wear them for fashion, some wear them to show accomplishment. It's not neccessarily offensive or am I mistaken and you aren't against it? 



Pimped Out said:


> what does that have to do with my comment?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Tragedy said:


> I can understand having players dressed in business casual on the bench, they are in front of a crowd, but going to and from games?
> 
> If you work in McDonalds, do you wear a business suit to and from work before you change into your McDonald's uniform?


That is true, but outside of McDonald's no one knows you are a McDonald's employee. No one knows who you are or cares. NBA players are famous public figures that represent the league in just about everything they do, fair or not.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Kirk64 said:


> He has banned wearing any kind of chain outside the clothing. Therefore, a Christian would not be able to wear a cross that shows. *Jewish players would still be able to wear Yarmulkas.* Whether there are any Jewish players currently in the league is irrelevant.


Apparently you didn't bother to actually read the rules...



> 3. Excluded Items
> 
> The following is a list of items that players are not allowed to wear at any time while on team or league business:
> 
> ...


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

wouldnt this have been in the collective bargaining agreement?

and from all the responses ive read from the players alot of the players dont have a problem with it...

its not a big deal at all anyways, most players do dress nice anyways... it is being blown way out of porportion.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



NOODLESTYLE said:


> well it just refers to the chains, pendants, etc that is being banned. Some people wear them for fashion, some wear them to show accomplishment. It's not neccessarily offensive or am I mistaken and you aren't against it?


im still not entirely sure what you are saying but my point was if a team says its appropriate, the player could wear it. a yarmika would most likely be approved by the team.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



JNice said:


> That is true, but outside of McDonald's no one knows you are a McDonald's employee. No one knows who you are or cares. NBA players are famous public figures that represent the league in just about everything they do, fair or not.


 So then I assume you would support the NBA saying that NBA players should be dressed accordingly at ALL times, even in the offseason, correct?

Their public standing doesn't change in the offseason, so would they have to be dressed in business casual attire to make a quick run to the grocery store?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Tragedy said:


> So then I assume you would support the NBA saying that NBA players should be dressed accordingly at ALL times, even in the offseason, correct?
> 
> Their public standing doesn't change in the offseason, so would they have to be dressed in business casual attire to make a quick run to the grocery store?


 Take it a step further.. I believe they should remain dressed up in the shower..


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Take it a step further.. I believe they should remain dressed up in the shower..


Now take it to the step it belongs at. Running to the grocery store and being in the shower aren't league business.

If the players were going to run a basketball clinic over the summer, they would have to be dressed appropriately, or when they are representing their team or league.

If you work for a Fortune 500 and go on a business trip, you wear a suit to the meetings you're representing your company at. You don't wear it to the pool at the hotel.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

So if a player decides to coach his sons basketball team during the offseason, the league would require him to wear a league sanctioned outfit to the games? Afterall he does represent the league at all times right? And it is a public appearance isnt it?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



matt! said:


> Now take it to the step it belongs at. Running to the grocery store and being in the shower aren't league business.
> 
> If the players were going to run a basketball clinic over the summer, they would have to be dressed appropriately, or when they are representing their team or league.
> 
> If you work for a Fortune 500 and go on a business trip, you wear a suit to the meetings you're representing your company at. You don't wear it to the pool at the hotel.


and while in flight you get to dress as you please.

however, i feel you cannot compare working for a Fortune 500 company and the NBA.

The "uniform" for a Fortune 500 company is a suit and tie. The uniform in the NBA is what the players wear on the court.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



CubanLaker said:


>


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



CubanLaker said:


> So if a player decides to coach his sons basketball team during the offseason, the league would require him to wear a league sanctioned outfit to the games? Afterall he does represent the league at all times right? And it is a public appearance isnt it?


See, you people just don't get it.

LEAGUE BUSINESS!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Personally, I liked seeing millionaires walking around in baggy sweatpants and do-rags (Iverson) or blue jeans and a plain shirt (Duncan and Nash), or whatever else they wanted. Made them seem like "just folks".

Now it'll just be a bunch of millionaires walking around in suits. Something we never see.

Snore.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



> "No it's not a big deal, not to me. Sometimes you feel lazy and you don't feel like putting some clothes on, but this is a job. We are going to have fun, but this is a job and we should look like we're going to work, that's the way they feel."
> -- Cavs swingman LeBron James, quoted in the Oct. 19 Cleveland Plain Dealer
> 
> Personally, I like it. I like to dress up. I kind of came in [the league] when it was ... sort of an unwritten code or law or whatever, that you look nice. It even got to the extreme, with guys [who] would go all out with the designer clothes and so forth. It was a little weird, the NBA turned into a fashion show. But I think it's good."
> ...


some players dont mind, while others do, but rules are rule... lebron said it best-its not a big deal


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



> "The players have been dressing in prison garb the last five or six years. All the stuff that goes on, it's like gangster, thuggery stuff. It's time. It's been time to do that. But one must remember where one came from. I was wearing bib overalls when I was a player one time. But I wasn't going to the games or events in them.
> -- Lakers head coach Phil Jackson, quoted in the Oct. 19 San Gabriel Valley Tribune


Haha wtf? Is this a real quote? "Prison garb"? "It's like gangster, thuggery stuff"?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Tragedy said:


> I can understand having players dressed in business casual on the bench, they are in front of a crowd, but going to and from games?
> 
> If you work in McDonalds, do you wear a business suit to and from work before you change into your McDonald's uniform?


Funny because I am a former McDonalds employee. They required that when you were in the parking lot or on McDonalds property, you were required to be in full uniform. That means, you could not get out of your car dressed in jeans and go in and change. You had to arrive in full uniform, and leave in full uniform.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Forgive me if this has already posted in this thread but I didn't feel like reading all 13 pages of it and found this blurb from Dime Mag interesting:



> We’ve read and heard 50 to 60 quotes from NBA Players regarding the new dress code and far and away most players are either neutral or agree with it. The guys who don’t may be the loudest, but surprisingly to us, most of the players don’t seem to have a problem with it. That being said, we’ve got one for you. *Greg Ostertag* doesn’t own a sport coat and said that the League is "going to get the worst-looking one they’ve ever seen on me. I’ll go buy one off a guy on the street." Very scary thought. ... And one last thing on the dress code. One of our boys in Indianpolis caught a local TV interview with Artest last night and Ron had this to say about his dress plans: "Oh I’ve got all kinds of suits I’m gonna break out, yellow and orange, suede, velvet ... and a cat in the hat suit!" Not sure what that is, but we can’t wait to see it. ... We’re out like getting work done until after the draft.


http://www.dimemag.com/smack.asp


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

I wasn't talking about Headgear. I'm talking about chains, pendants, things of that nature.



Pimped Out said:


> im still not entirely sure what you are saying but my point was if a team says its appropriate, the player could wear it. a yarmika would most likely be approved by the team.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Tragedy said:


> I wonder if this applies to all star weekend? If so I wonder if all players decide to boycott all star weekend in protest. They are not contract bound to appear during the all star weekend, and I presume they cannot be suspended for failing to appear.
> 
> Imagine that, all star weekend with no all stars, no one participating in any contest or side shows, no players in the stands, nothing.


You got a point. But half of the all star dress nice. And there has to be alot of hungry guys wanting to take a All Star spot. We might see the for the first time, Mike Bibby, and Tony Parker there. There is alot of guys that could take place. And the fact that some got suspended, might draw more of a audience, cause their is a "headline news behind it". The league be aight for the first one, but if they do it the next year, they be in serious problems.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Ostertag doesn't need a sport coat, that dumb hick.

And it's not gay at all, it's just visual. Why let people attend games? Just stay home and get the numbers online or in the paper, see who won, move on. Why build expensive arenas that look nice? What could J-Rich possibly have offered in 02-03 that Matt Harpring didn't? Look at the numbers, he scored more and more efficiently, the intent of the game. He must've done more impressive things with the basketball time and again, right?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Pioneer10 said:


> Forgive me if this has already posted in this thread but I didn't feel like reading all 13 pages of it and found this blurb from Dime Mag interesting:


Let's hope Ostertag and Artest aren't joking. I'll die laughing when I see the expression on Stern's face if guys wind up looking *worse* in those crappy suits than they did in their casual attire. The whole idea is to improve the league's image. But if guys come out looking like that... LOL


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



Tragedy said:


> of course.
> 
> but i think its nonsense..
> 
> ...


Not everyone is a NBA fan cause of the love of basketball. My sister just watches players that are cute. Go figure.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Hold up. Just because something is in white culture doesn't mean everyone who is white ascribes to it. In fact, I think you'll find the whole suit thing has a lot to do with class too, and possibly gender. However, I think it's reasonable to say the whole suit thing, in this context, is a white culture thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I don't know. That's a very complicated issue. Personally, I think the whole dress code thing is mostly some superficial bull****. Like AI said, putting on a suit doesn't make you a good person. Sure, implementing this dress code may in fact be a good business decision, but maybe it's not the moral thing to do. To me, *it comes down to money*.


I agree, but the NBA is a business, that is why they are called professional athletes. Is a Job. They aint playing for free.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

You could dress gangsta in suits. All them Itaian bosses wore suits. If the basketball players think is going to detract from their thug image. Just a thought.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> LOL! You think suits are a Japanese, Central American, and African thing? You've gotta be kidding. No you're damn right when you say it's business culture, a.k.a. American capitalism. That's the only reason you'll find these other people in suits. It's an American enculturation, that's all.


You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. Travel outside of the United States or read a newspaper. What kflo said is 100% fact. It's blatantly obvious you've never interacted with any culture outside of the United States on a business level. Suits are universal, it is not a "white culture" thing, which you imply is somehow racially charged against black people, which only further demonstrates you don't understand the difference between culture and race.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



akizzle said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2193984
> 
> Listening to the players whine and cry over the proposed dress code reinforces my belief that the NBA's is in a decline. Instead of lifting weights and practicing, AI is...well..simply being AI. Look at this quote:
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's hard to feel sympathy with these guys when I have a dress code to follow at work and work related fucntions. Boo-(explicitive)-hoo, you get paid hundreds of thousands of dollars and you have to wear jeans and a nice shirt to NBA sponsored events. My heart is breaking for you guys.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

I think it's a good idea. I would prefer pro athletes to look like professional adults rather than kids who never grew up. It's a good image for the younger crowd to look up to.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Won't please someone think of the children? :laugh:

I never gave a crap what the athletes wore when they weren't hooping, unless I was stalking them.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



HKF said:


> Won't please someone think of the children? :laugh:
> 
> I never gave a crap what the athletes wore when they weren't hooping, unless I was stalking them.


So who are the players that you've stalked?? :grinning:


----------



## fantasycommish (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

With everyone from Tim Duncan to Allen Iverson against the dress code, I can't imagine it blowing over.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



EHL said:


> You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. Travel outside of the United States or read a newspaper. What kflo said is 100% fact. It's blatantly obvious you've never interacted with any culture outside of the United States on a business level. Suits are universal, it is not a "white culture" thing, which you imply is somehow racially charged against black people, which only further demonstrates you don't understand the difference between culture and race.


Go dig me up some evidence that shows 1) The suit was a form of business attire for these other countries before U.S. contact and 2) the suit as a form of business attire doesn't take root in the United States. Until then, don't bother responding to my posts, because you're looking at the surface of the issue.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Actually, a little part of me loves it when pro-athletes get a taste of the trappings of what "real people" experience in our everyday lives. I swear i'd wear a dress to work everyday if it allowed me to drive fancy cars, own mansions, and afford the jewely that their job pays for in the first place. If i wanted to express myself, i can do it when i'm out on the town or on the MONTHS that i'm not working. I'd like these guys to go into any fast food restaurant to discuss their woes with each other in front of the workers behind the registers.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



> "I dress to make myself comfortable," Iverson told the Philadelphia Daily News. "I really do have a problem with it. ... It's just not right. It's something I'll fight for."


I cant' fault AI for wanting to fight this rule. AI has made a career out of going against authority and trying to be his own person. Being a rebel is part of AI's image and he has worked hard to keep it up. I expect him to fight back, his endorsements are about him being his own person, and walking to a beat of a different drum. If AI steps out and says, "Its cool!" part of what he has built up would become pointless. He also would be considered a sell out by any people in the league and out of the league who look up to him. So, AI do your thing feel how you want, fight it all day, but come opening night I expect to see you in business attire!



> I think it's a load of crap," Duncan told the San Antonio Express-News. "I understand what they're trying to do with [forbidding] hats and 'do rags and [retro] jerseys and stuff. That's fine. But I don't understand why they would take it to this level. I think it's basically retarded.
> 
> "I don't like the direction they're going, but who am I?"


Wow, this is the most passionate I've seen Duncan in a while!



> Duncan told the newspaper that, in the future, he might choose to stay in the locker room on nights he isn't playing.


That's a way to support your teammates Timmy! Timmy D. needs to get a grip!

LINK

In defense of the players though, I would like to say Stern and the league used to the Hip-Hop generation to get itself back. They often times use Hip-Hop artist and culture when doing NBA events. It seems somewhat hypocritical to take some of the aspects and think they are alright and others try to say it is not good for the league! You have to take the good with the bad!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> You know why they whine about it? Cuz they're grown *** men. Telling grown *** men what to wear is perplexing.
> 
> Grown. ***. Men.


Hundreds of millions of "grown *** men" get told what to wear to work. They get over it every day, and so will some spoiled, rich basketball players.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Place your bets on who gets fined first:

http://www.onlinepokercenter.com/ar...orts_pays_allen_iversons_dress_code_fines.php



> *Bodog Sports Pays Allen Iverson's Dress Code Fines*
> 
> By Will Chen
> 
> ...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Mark Cuban speaks:

http://www.blogmaverick.com/



> The reality for the NBA however is that we have let the media coverage of our game be personality based. The NFL has someone on trial or in jail every single week. Sure hasnt affected their ratings at all. Why ? Because media coverage is of the team, game strategy and in game matchups. Most of us couldnt identify 90 pct of the players on our favorite football team in a lineup. You might know their name and number, but you have no idea what they look like.
> 
> Randy Moss gets high. No one says they wont watch the NFL because of it. So and so gets accused of beating such and such. Its reported. Its documented. No one turns off the NFL as a result. We arent talking about the NFL having an image problem, we talk about how the price for Super Bowl ads continue to go up. How many advertisers walk away from the NFL and claim its because of the NFL image ? Heck, the NFL turns away ads for a movie about sports gambling. Talk about hypocritical…No one cares.
> 
> ...



More at the link. It's a good read, whether you agree with him or not.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



> Watch the pregame of NFL games. They have talked to coaches about plays. They talk about plays. They talk about defensive strategy. They talk about what will be run in which situations. Fans do the same. It makes watching the games a lot more fun.
> 
> What do we talk about before an NBA game ? Sure we talk about individual matchups. We might even talk about individual skills. But how many in the media even know that there is a play run and a defense called , with options, bailouts and audibles on almost every single possession ? And how many write or talk about them ?
> 
> ...


This is my biggest issue with the way basketball is covered too. There's just no discussin of X's and O's. Whenever I watch baseball or football experts come and talk abt their sport on ESPN or ESPNEWS, they actually talk abt strategies. Basketball discussion on national TV can't get beyond the Shaq&Kobe saga, AI vs. Coach, Phil's next move, The Brawl etc. It's pathetic.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

My God, Jason Richardson is saying it's racist too. Hell, ya know what, I agree, it is racist. I'm white and these rules would affect me if I were in the league. I don't have a suit, what use would I have for a suit? I have one pair of nice clothes that I wear to church, but other than that none of my clothing would be acceptable if I were in the NBA. I like wearing shorts, t-shirts, jeans, sneakers, hats, etc. (not necklaces though, I'm not a woman) Under the NBA's ruels I wouldn't be able to wear any of that. These rules are just trying to keep the white man down...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

speaking of pathetic: http://www.nba.com/media/uk/kirilenko_wpp_2005_1024.jpg


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Go dig me up some evidence that shows 1) The suit was a form of business attire for these other countries before U.S. contact and 2) the suit as a form of business attire doesn't take root in the United States. Until then, don't bother responding to my posts, because you're looking at the surface of the issue.


Again, you're completley clueless. Wearing a suit is professional attire adopted by all countries. Just because it originated in the United States 150+ years ago doesn't mean it's a racist "white culture" thing. If robes were proper professional instead of suits, they'd be required instead. 

Seriously, get over it, no one buys your racially charged persecution complex.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*and thats it.*

bottom line, the idealogy behind the rule is prejudiced and controlling. not to mention hypocritical, when you consider how the nba has been marketing iverson and others like him, to support itself during hard times. but i, like most kats here, don't mind the outcome of it. what i do mind, are the people here who are trying to tell me it isn't. like mine and others opinions ought to be silenced because they conflict with yours. you people are the same ones to tell me that racism doesn't exist, unless people are being outright lynched. accept it, and end it.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Culturism? Perhaps.

Racism? I don't think so.


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

LMAO @ Duncan



> "I think it's a load of crap," Duncan said. "I understand what they're trying to do with the hats and do-rags and jerseys and stuff. That's fine. But I don't understand why they would take it to this level. I think it's basically retarded.


Link 

:clap:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



GTA Addict said:


> LMAO @ Duncan
> 
> 
> Link
> ...


lol at him saying... "its basically retarded",

what a _edit _comment.

Racist or negative race-related remarks are not tolerated. - Premier


----------



## Omniscient (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Honestly, how many of you wouldn't be pissed off if your company just completely changed the dress code? Give them a few months to vent and get over it, after that they'll stop caring.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

**** the complainers. **** the dress code. Wear what the league asks you to wear. Shut your mouth. No stipends, no chains, no do-rags, they are in a business, they are being asked to look presentable when they are on NBA time. Drop the bottle and the stupid pacifier, and play some damn basketball.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



S-Star said:


> Shut your mouth.


the philosophy of silence is the most dangerous.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



GTA Addict said:


> LMAO @ Duncan
> 
> 
> Link
> ...


Wow. Stay in the locker room during games he doesn't play? Classless AND selfish. :clap: 


Seriously, anyone that believes this is racist should call Farrakhan and thank him for announcing that Bush planted bombs under the New Orleans levees.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Hey, this is the last thing I'm gonna say on this issue: 

White people need to start listening to black people. Just listen, for once. It's not all white people, but it's a lot. And a lot on this board. Whenever the issue of race comes up, you've got your white front-liners throwing their ten cents in even when they don't know what the **** is going on. Basically, if you aren't willing to listen to black people and, here's a stretch, take what they say for granted, shut your mouth, cause you aren't black and you don't have the same life experiences as black people. You don't know how it is, straight up. Label me as paranoid, buying into the victim mentality, whatever...bottom line is we're black, you're not. It's our issue, not yours, so just let us handle it. 

The black student union at my school had a really positive meeting tonight, and there were a lot of diverse opinons, a lot of which I didn't really support. But you know what? The white people in that meeting *listened*. When a black person had something to say, there wasn't all this negativity surrounding it, not all this blaming the victim. A lot of people on this board can take a page outta that book. Quit being so critical of black people. ****, we're intelligent too. Are we too stupid to perceive the life experiences we go through, and what makes you think we all go through the same experiences? ****, just listen for once. 

And finally, to put this in a bigger context, a lot of people think this is all a game, but it's not gonna be real soon. You had the Hurricane Katrina fiasco - not racist. Police beating down another black person - not racist. NBA dress code - not racist. It's like it's a joke. Well, tensions are running high in this country, so I really hope *both* sides (really, all sides) start listening to each other, cause I feel things are going to start getting ugly. For real. All these racial tensions are coming to the surface in the country again, despite how hard some people try to hide it. Sooner or later, it's all gonna boil over, and it'll get ugly. I dont' want it to come to that. I'd rather see intelligent, grown *** humans be able to work together. But you can only hide things for so long, and you can only ignore people for so long. I really do hope people start taking this race **** seriously, and listening to minorities. It's not a game, and if people don't take heed, it'll get real ugly real soon. Lord knows I don't want to see it come to that, but at this rate, it's coming, and we need to start listening to each other and start showing each other some love before it gets to that level.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

lol


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

roddney - i agree, but it goes both ways. it's not simply a monologue from one side. i agree that there are many that simply talk down and try and stifle discussion. but you need to keep an open mind as well, and try and understand multiple perspectives. both sides do.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Duh whate man be out to git me! Whatcha gon do!?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



HeinzGuderian said:


> Duh whate man be out to git me! Whatcha gon do!?


 *blinks*

Ignorance is neither necessary nor appreciated.

It would serve you best to edit your post.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

How did I know this thread was going to turn into racism? David Stern could say that every player in the NBA will make the same salary, wear the same clothes, and be doused in blue paint before every game, and somehow he would be deemed a racist. It would somehow be spun. The title of this thread should be turned into, Simply pathetic: Racism


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



S-Star said:


> **** the complainers. **** the dress code. Wear what the league asks you to wear. Shut your mouth. No stipends, no chains, no do-rags, they are in a business, they are being asked to look presentable when they are on NBA time. Drop the bottle and the stupid pacifier, and play some damn basketball.


Truest post yet.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Shirts with collars are racist. I'm a victim. I'm being oppressed!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Hey, this is the last thing I'm gonna say on this issue:
> 
> White people need to start listening to black people. Just listen, for once. It's not all white people, but it's a lot. And a lot on this board. Whenever the issue of race comes up, you've got your white front-liners throwing their ten cents in even when they don't know what the **** is going on. Basically, if you aren't willing to listen to black people and, here's a stretch, take what they say for granted, shut your mouth, cause you aren't black and you don't have the same life experiences as black people. You don't know how it is, straight up. Label me as paranoid, buying into the victim mentality, whatever...bottom line is we're black, you're not. It's our issue, not yours, so just let us handle it.
> 
> ...


well said :clap:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Simply pathetic (re: dress code)*

Lest we forget, these are NOT business men in a business environment, these are BASKETBALL players.

Keep in mind that while there is a business ASPECT to basketball, basketball is a SPORT.

Requiring players to dress nicely to sit on the bench is one thing, but to do so during travel is stupid IMO.

Maybe Musicians from all genres should be forced to wear business attire as well, seeing as the music industry IS a business. Right?

I really don't see how people keep using the excuse of basketball being a business as a reason to why the dress code should be enforced. Technically EVERYTHING is a business. Shouldn't business attire be worn in ANY situation involving money? (money = business)


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

*The NHL Has A Dress Code*

http://letsgopens.com/nhl_cba.php?id=45

Exhibit 14

5. Players are required to wear jackets, ties and dress pants
to all club games and while traveling to and from such games
unless otherwise specified by head coach or general manager.

I guess that they're racist too. 

Now shut up about this racism bull****.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: The NHL Has A Dress Code*

the NHL has had that in place for almost forever.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The NHL Has A Dress Code*



kamego said:


> the NHL has had that in place for almost forever.


I know. 

I'm just sick of hearing about this racism bull****. Not everything is racist, people.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: The NHL Has A Dress Code*

its hard to be racist in the nhl. theres no black players


bad joke lol


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The NHL Has A Dress Code*

They are racist in the NHL. They have this rule in place to keep black players out. It's the return of segregation. Hopefully the Supreme Court will overturn this rule, as it is clearly unconstitutional.


----------



## MCCpride (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: The NHL Has A Dress Code*



HeinzGuderian said:


> They are racist in the NHL. They have this rule in place to keep black players out. It's the return of segregation. Hopefully the Supreme Court will overturn this rule, as it is clearly unconstitutional.


Golf would have a better case then hockey

-Sarz


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: The NHL Has A Dress Code*

THE NBA AND THE NHL HAVE GONE MAD! I cant stand looking at Peter Forsberg wearing some Jacket 75 percent of the game.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: The NHL Has A Dress Code*

Good find, but it is a flexible dress code.

My POV would be different if the nba instituted a flexible dress code


----------

